# POCO @ Perdido



## POC Transplant

Happy Hour out of Aransas Pass just boated a big Blue out here @ Perdido.


----------



## mako

Congrats to the "Happy Hour". Any word on length?


----------



## POC Transplant

No word on length, but chatter on the radio just estimated around 450 lbs.


----------



## sbs5950

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Could be a very valuable 450 pounds!!


----------



## mako

That fish should make some $$. How many boats made it out there?


----------



## BF

just got phone call Monty is headed in---that's quick work---lines in at 7:00 am i think----first legal fish at docks takes like 15,000.00----weigh in; refuel go again----


----------



## Marlin-Mania

Thats great news.


----------



## POC Transplant

10 Sportfishers and 1 36' SeaVee center console out here right now.


----------



## POC Transplant

Boats @ Perdido:

Bandit
Last Dance
First Choice
Legacy
Blue Eagle


These are just the ones that have come close enough to us to read.


----------



## Robalo Guy

POC, is anybody live baiting or trolling lures? Did Happy Hour look like they were trolling lures?


----------



## POC Transplant

The only boat that appears to be live baiting is the Last Chance (SeaVee center console) Happy Hour will be headed in to weigh their fish around noon. They had some sort of mechanical failure I heard them tell another boat.


----------



## Listo

Man. That sucks. Hope they can get in.


----------



## POC Transplant

Happy Hooker is still trolling around fishing, so I dont think it is a drivetrain issue.

Also out here:

Riggin' & Reelin'
Got 'M On


----------



## chickenkiller

Hydrocarbon released a sail earlier.


----------



## POC Transplant

There has been another small Blue released out here. Happy Hour's taped 107" LJFL


----------



## rick Vallone

*Check it out*

http://www.fishkona.org/calculator.html

I could not remember the formula, So i found this


----------



## Doghouse2

POC, thanks for the update and keep them coming....I am rooting for the underdogs on the 34' Sea-Vee.....especially since I was supposed to be with them rather than in the office....


----------



## POC Transplant

I also am rooting for the SeaVee, but it doesnt look like they have had much action. 

Ambush & Big Advantage are also out here.


----------



## Doghouse2

I wish you had a webcam just so we could watch a few jumps and the madness. What are the seas like?


----------



## POC Transplant

Seas are slick calm. Slight ripples starting to form. The wakes from all the boats out here are churning up the water more than the wind.

Happy Hour is enroute to the dock!!!!!!

Somebody let us know what the official weight is when they get in.


----------



## SoClose

*Good updates*

GEE, Thanks for the update! Now do some WORK!


----------



## just lucky

Is that SeaVee a diesel or outboard? We fish a 34 SeaVee with outboards out of SPI. The 130 nm run from SPI is about our max range with the 400 gallons we carry on board. 170 nm from POC to Perdido is pushing it unless they've got diesels or are carrying a lot of fuel on board. Just curious.


----------



## POC Transplant

Crazy J just released a blue.

The SeaVee is running twin 350 Yamahas. They have 2 55 gal drums o/b too.


----------



## POC Transplant

Correction: Big Advantage released the blue.


----------



## Spots and Dots

you got a camera on board?


----------



## boatlift

Any sign of the Pipe Dreams out there?


----------



## paymerick

Help an inshore guy out, where 'bouts is Perdido?

Grassyass!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

130 miles just about due East of Port Isabel...Way South...


----------



## POC Transplant

I have not seen Pipe Dream. Perdido is 100NM east of Brownsville.


----------



## Specxican

I work on Perdido, we woke up to all the boats seen one land a big Marlin it looks like a lake out here right now


----------



## jaredchasteen

POC


Bandit sure is a nice ride isn't it. Is minno soda out that way


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

yeah, that's the boats for the Poco Bueno tournament- only ariund $1.4 mil at stake. Guesses are the big one you saw early will be 1st to the dock for $15,000. Least you've got some good entertainment.


----------



## Specxican

Not many boats make it our way, yeah its good entertainment


----------



## CFJTEX

I need to get out of this office and on the water. This thread is great but it's making want to hear the scream of a big Penn and a Crown & Water!


----------



## just lucky

Perdido is 126 nautical miles due East of the SPI jetty by my GPS. Is the Danny Adkins still in the area?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

x10, but you can keep the crown and water.


----------



## Navi

Anyone hear anything on mechanical man?


----------



## POC Transplant

Bandit is the most beautiful boat out here. She didnt come close enough for me to tell what kind she is. Any idea? I have not seen Minno Soda. The Danny Adkins is here about 5 mi away.

Here's a little eye candy. I did not have my camera when I was on watch this morning. I will have it tomorrow.


----------



## justhookit

POC Transplant said:


> There has been another small Blue released out here. Happy Hour's taped 107" LJFL


That should be right at 425 to 450 more than likely.

Pretty sure Dave from texas charter fleet is on that boat as well as Tray the captain of Cherokee. Hope to get some pictures from him before they head back out.


----------



## Specxican

Front row of the POCO from Perdido


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

way cool! thanks so much for posting!!


----------



## Cmount

Hey guys, Keep it going this is a thread, Best of Luck..


----------



## mako

I believe Bandit is a 65' Viking. Beautiful boat.


----------



## raz1056

This is like being in POC. I will be there later--Thanks!:brew:


----------



## MustangOrange

I love these instant updates! I remember when I used to try and find newspaper articles the day after the tourney or get a hold of someone who was there to find out the results. Please keep us updated!


----------



## boatlift

wow!!!!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

MustangOrange said:


> I love these instant updates! I remember when I used to try and find newspaper articles the day after the tourney or get a hold of someone who was there to find out the results. Please keep us updated!


isn't that the truth? and it was soooooooo hard to get the info. thanks to all that are keeping us updated.


----------



## paymerick

Way cool thread guys


----------



## Specxican

Just seen two boats heading in not sure which boats but they were full throttle toward the beach


----------



## Specxican

Where is the weigh in ???????


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

In Port O'Connor. Which way were they running?


----------



## Specxican

North west how many miles from Perdido


----------



## Hunter

Weigh in is in Port O'Connor, about 162nm from you.


----------



## MAGNUM

Awesome updates!!!! Anyone on Boomvang or Nansen?


----------



## jaredchasteen

Mako


I believe she is A 74 viking


----------



## mako

jaredchasteen said:


> Mako
> 
> I believe she is A 74 viking


Thanks for the clarification...sick boat either way!


----------



## REELING 65

Congrats!


----------



## Specxican

Pics of the Ambush . Not as many boats out here


----------



## gray gost

happy hour only one bring fish to the docks?
what time is lines out?


----------



## rlw

Any guess on ETA for those guys? We're heading down after work this evening. I know it'll be late when they get in, just wondering.


----------



## 33blackfin

One of the guys on Happy Hour called me from their SAT phone and said he thought they'd be in between 5 and 6...


----------



## rlw

WOW didn't think they'd be in that soon. Thanks,


----------



## rlw

Ok leaving work and heading down to see what is brought in. Good luck to all,
and thanks for the updates.
Rick


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Maybe someone can takes some pics when they come in and post up.


----------



## mako

My buddy's on the 31' Fountain "Marlin Magic" are on their way back to the dock with a big blue!


----------



## makoclay

Mako, how big? I think the 1st day $ goes to the first boat to the scales. Any other reports of fish coming in other than Marliin Majic and Happy Hour?


----------



## mako

makoclay said:


> Mako, how big? I think the 1st day $ goes to the first boat to the scales. Any other reports of fish coming in other than Marliin Majic and Happy Hour?


Big fish, pretty sure they are hauling *** home in that fountain. Probably be the first to the dock.


----------



## makoclay

Where did Marlin Majic catch their fish?


----------



## txcowpoke

Sounds like its gonna be a boat race to the dock. I wonder how close it will be?


----------



## bayouboy

Guys here is a list I found of tournament sport fishers of texas. Think it is from last year so not sure how up to date it is. Thanks everyone for the updates. Wish I was there in those cupcake conditions.

*BOAT NAME*​
*MAKE*

*OWNER*

*CITY*

5 O'CLOCK SOMEWHERE

RIVIERA 58

TIM LANGE

CORPUS CHRISTI

ADELANTE

HATTERAS 60

GAILE HENRY

BEAUMONT

AWESOME

BERTRAM 46

EDGAR ARTECONA

ALVARADO

BARBARA C

HATTERAS 55

CHARLES CRAWFORD

PORT ARANSAS

BELLA DONNA

DONZI 72

JIM HARRIS

TOMBALL

BIMINI BABE

VIKING 61

WES APPLING

EL CAMPO

BLUE EAGLE

VIKING 61

JONES BROTHERS

DEER PARK

BOOBY TRAP

VIKING 52

BRET HOLDEN

RICHMOND

BOTTOM DOLLAR

VIKING 45

JOE FRAZER

CRP CHRISTI

BRAND NAME

BERTRAM 50

BRUCE ROGERS

VICTORIA​
*CATCHIN' UP!*
*HATTERAS 70*
*HANK JOHNSON*
*AUSTIN*CATS MEOW​
VIKING 74

BERT STEINDORF

CORPUS CHRISTI

CHEROKEE

BERTRAM 46

BRITT BARWISE

PORT ARANSAS​
*CHUCARO*
*TIARA 41*
*MARK GRINSTEAD*
*SEABROOK*CLEAN SWEEP ​
BAYLISS 68

CHARLES MILLER

CRP CHRISTI

CONTIGO

BERTRAM 54

KEVIN HARPER

GALVESTON

CUERO GOLD

TIARA 43

HERB LANCASTER

TILDEN

DEGUELLO

CABO 40

GARY DOMEL

MARBLE FALLS

DITTY WAH

BERTRAM 54

PAT NOLAN

CORPUS CHRISTI

DIVERSIFY

BERTRAM 54

STEVE ORR

PORT ARANSAS

DOUBLE TROUBLE

SPENCER 59

DARREN CASEY

ROCKPORT

EL ROSADO

VIKING 55

BLAKE SANDFORD

PORT ARANSAS

EMOTIONAL RESCUE

VIKING 61

CHARLES RODMAN

PORT ARANSAS

FISCH HUNTER

BERTAM 35

DAVID DOUGLAS

KINGSVILLE​
*FISH-N-FOOL*
*VIKING 47*
*DOUG WALL*
*LUMBERTON*FISH ON DEMAND​
CABO 40

COLIN BAILEY

FORT WORTH

FOR SAILOR TRADE

VIKING 

JOHN KOLIUS

LA PORTE

GAME ON

CABO 35

RANDY WEST

SAN ANTONIO 

GO FOR IT

POST 46

COBY C.HESSE

MISSOURI CITY

GONE SOUTH

BERTRAM 43

MARCIAL SORREL

WHARTON

GOT'M ON

VIKING 61

TOM PARTLOW

SKIDMORE

****** HONEYMOON

VIKING 58

MIKE MILLER

GALVESTON

GUNSLINGER

VIKING 61

BRYANT GAINES

DALLAS

HERITAGE II

CABO 32

CARL ALLEN

CARROLLTON

HIDEOUT

RYBOVICH 60

NATHAN WATSON

ARLINGTON

HIGH COTTON

VIKING 68

PETE BELL

KATY

HOOK N BULL

HOLTON 60

TOM SHUMATE

CRP CHRISTI

HORIZONTAL RELIEF

BERTRAM 60

J. W. WILLIAMS

PORT ARANSAS

HOSANNA

BERTRAM 46

JOHNNY MCDANIEL

ARANSAS PASS

HOT ROD

VIKING 56

JOHN MURRAY

CRP CHRISTI

HYDROCARBON

CABO 40

RAMSEY RICHARDS

SUGARLAND

INCOMMUNICADO

BERTRAM 42

PAUL SNOW

PORT ARANSAS

LA FIERA

BERTRAM 60

JOHN STAPP

DICKINSON

LADY DIANA

DUFFY 42

DAVID DION

FRIENDSWOOD

LADY DIANA

CABO 48

DENNIS TUTTLE

FORT WORTH

LEGACY

VIKING 56

GEORGE GARTNER

HOUSTON​
*LET IT RIDE*
*BERTRAM 50*
*GARY EDWARD*
*PORT ARANSAS*LISA​
MERRITT 58

D. H. BRAMAN

VICTORIA

LITTE BIT LONGER

BERTRAM 36

JASON ARDOIN

CORPUS CHRISTI

MADERA

TIARA 43

WARD SCHOLL

HOUSTON

MATTIDUKE

BERTRAM 54

GEORGE MARTIN

DALLAS

MECHANICAL MAN

BERTRAM 54

BEN HEILKER

VICTORIA

MINNO-SODA

CABO 45

SHAYNE BABICH

HEMPSTEAD

MO AZUL

CABO 43

*CHAD SHIMAITIS*

HOUSTON

MOJO

SCULLEY 58

WILL LETT

DALLAS

NEREUS

HATTERAS 60

MICHAEL THORN-LEESON

AUSTIN

NO SABE

BERTRAM 38

CHIP COLLINS

FORT WORTH

NUNZIO

BLACKFIN 38

MARK MARTINO

HOUSTON

OCEAN OASIS

VIKING 64

DEBBIE CONWAY

FREEPORT

ON LOCATION 

CAPPS 

PAUL KNOWLES

CORPUS CHRISTI

OUTLAW

VIKING 65

GARY MOSS

PORT ARANSAS

PAKA

CABO 35

DANIEL DENNIS

LAREDO

PANDEMONIUM

BERTRAM 43

GEORGE VARCADOS

HOUSTON

PAPARDA REY

BERTRAM 54

RANDY KING

LEAGUE CITY

PASS-IT-ON

VIKING 50

MIKE HOPKINS

BRENHAM

PIPE DREAM

SPENCER 60

DON MILNER

HOUSTON

RAM RUNNER

VENTURE 39

DAN PARRISH

PORT ARANSAS

REDEMPTION

YELLOWFIN 36

DOMINIC DOMINGUEZ

FAIR OAKS RANCH

REEE-BECCA

BERTRAM 54

JOHN RAMMING

PORT ARANSAS

REEL AFFAIR

HATTERAS 42

CARL HUTCHINS

HOUSTON

REEL ATTITUDE

VIKING 68

JIM DOUGLAS

PORT ARANSAS

REEL BOUNTY

HATTERAS 64

TONY ANNAN

HOUSTON

REEL INSANITY

SEA ISLAND 58

JOHN KISZKIEL

CEDAR PARK

RICO RUNNER

BERTRAM 50

DICK KEMP

AUSTIN

RIPTIDE

BERTRAM 50

CARL SHANKLIN

PORT ARANSAS

ROCKIN & REELIN

CABO 43

AARON THOMISON

HUTTO

RUTHLESS

OCEAN 53

GREG SMITH

MONTGOMERY​
*SAPO*
*VIKING 61*
*THOMAS BRAMAN*
*VICTORIA*

*SEAY GODDESS*
*SPENCER 66*
*DONNIE SEAY*
*SAN ANTONIO*SIX CHICKS​
BERTAM 45

MIKE DOWLER

HOUSTON

SMOOTH FINISH

BERTRAM 54

BRAD AERY

FRIENDSWOOD

SMOOTH OPERATOR

SUNNY BRIGGS 57

EDWIN HAWN

CORPUS CHRISTI

STACEY LE'ANNE

HATTERAS 55

GARY SNOE

SNOOK

STAYIN' ALIVE

RIVIERA 42

CHUCK DONELLY

MCALLEN

STORMIN NORMAN

BERTRAM 42

HOLLIS SWANBERG

LYFORD

TENACIOUS

CABO 35

TAYLOR NORRIS

GALVESTON

TEXAS RATTLER

BERTRAM 43

MIKE WRIGHT

ALICE

THUNDER

HATTERAS 60

MATT MCRAY

GALVESTON

TICO TIME

HATTERAS 65

DENNIS WILKERSON

SPRING

TOP BRASS

BERTRAM 46

KEY PUCKETT

DALLAS​
*WITCH DOCTOR*
*BERTRAM 50*
*GREG & AMY KEFFER*
*BAY CITY*WIRED UP​
BERTRAM 37

BLANTON ROBERTSON

CORPUS CHRISTI​


----------



## Suck It Up

*Marlin Majic*

Come on Wayne sr. and Wayne jr. They took deepsea round up last week They are my fishing buddies and deserve This ..boat runs 54 mph.. Im sure thet will come in first Fish On !!!!!


----------



## bayouboy

Opps sorry for the long post but it was the only way I could cut and paste. I like you guys but I am not re typing that list


----------



## makoclay

I think I know the guys on Marlin Majic. If memory serves me correctly, they had a fish on during POCO a few years ago. They were live baiting around Tequila (or possibly Cerveza) and while they were fighting the fish Ann's Dream supposedly ran across the line and cut it. The owner's name is Brent but they call him Otis

My buddy is working down at POCO and told me that Happy Hour is already in POC. They are hanging out in the ICW and were told they would have to wait until 5:00 before they could weigh their fish in.


----------



## sbs5950

wooo our boat is on the list! :cheers:


----------



## scwine

Any word on High Cotton?


----------



## cobia 254 cc

E.Martinezsr said:


> Front row of the POCO from Perdido


what is the name of the other Rig in the picture.


----------



## superspook

Will the boats that weigh in today go back out, or are you only allowed to weigh in once?


----------



## MustangOrange

clay that is an awful story. I can't imagine the words that they had with the other boat at the dock! I would be so ******!


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Just heard the first blue went 455. Don't know if it was Happy Hour or Marlin Magic.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

superspook said:


> Will the boats that weigh in today go back out, or are you only allowed to weigh in once?


go back out


----------



## aggiebret

Whap Bam Boom weighing in a 465#


----------



## makoclay

Wham Bam Boom? Wow, we hadn't heard about them catching a fish today


----------



## Nine Lives

Also Heard from StarlinMarlin that Witch Docotor is headed back to the dock to weigh a fish. Don't know how big, just big enough to weigh.


----------



## aggiebret

makoclay said:


> Wham Bam Boom? Wow, we hadn't heard about them catching a fish today


Yup! And Happy Hour is still on the way in to port. Rumor has it that the fish is all of 600#!!!

Pics to come!

Bret


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

This is wonderful- please keep posting....I'm glued to my"set".


----------



## justhookit

aggiebret said:


> Yup! And Happy Hour is still on the way in to port. Rumor has it that the fish is all of 600#!!!
> 
> Pics to come!
> 
> Bret


If the 107 length posted earlier in this thread is accurate then the marlin is in the low to mid 400's.

Anyway, I hope the length reported is wrong and your weight is right :cheers:


----------



## aggiebret

justhookit said:


> If the 107 length posted earlier in this thread is accurate then the marlin is in the low to mid 400's.
> 
> Anyway, I hope the length reported is wrong and your weight is right :cheers:


I agree on your assumption. I am hoping the length is right, my team is still out there and a 600# blue would hurt!!!

New rumor around port is Happy Hour is having "fuel problems". Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## SEA SLOT

Yes they (HH) are on there way in, they are having fuel or mechanical propblems should be at the dock around 8 or 9 if they dont have any more problems. Length is 107, should put it around 450 or so. Come on Guys!h:



aggiebret said:


> I agree on your assumption. I am hoping the length is right, my team is still out there and a 600# blue would hurt!!!
> 
> New rumor around port is Happy Hour is having "fuel problems". Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## makoclay

Results as best I can tell:

Marlin Majic - 476
Wham Bam Boom - 465
Happy Hour - On the way in
Witch Doctor - On the way


----------



## justhookit

SEA SLOT said:


> Yes they (HH) are on there way in, they are having fuel or mechanical propblems should be at the dock around 8 or 9 if they dont have any more problems. Length is 107, should put it around 450 or so. Come on Guys!h:


Tray was a diesel mechanic prior to running Cherokee, I am sure he's been having a fun day


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

As have some/many/all of you- been there, done that. Had the fish, fuel injectors cratered on us. Bummer...............as I remember a few adult beverages were consumed trying to limp in...maybe tempers flared also-capt. was also our licensed mechanic.Coming back to me now, not a pretty picture. I'm old, this was in mid '80's, SPI, any oldies on here may remember us, 46 Bertram,boat the BJ, Capt Glen Putnam (RIP).I really feel for these folks- not trying to hi-jack, just know how they feel.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

This is way kewl with all of these pics and reports. Thanks guys!


----------



## SEA SLOT

Justhook it, your forgot about a womenizer and a bar brawler. Oh yea one hell of a gambeler!! one hell of a guy!!



justhookit said:


> Tray was a diesel mechanic prior to running Cherokee, I am sure he's been having a fun day


----------



## Specxican

There is about 3 boats around Perdido the ones I can see are the First Choice and the Blue Eagle and theres 2 around the Danny Atkins . Sure it will jammed up in the morning


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

please keep us informed- we're obviously junkies and you're our fix!


----------



## makoclay

*perdido*



E.Martinezsr said:


> There is about 3 boats around Perdido the ones I can see are the First Choice and the Blue Eagle and theres 2 around the Danny Atkins . Sure it will jammed up in the morning


There probably won't be too many boats at Perdido tomorrow morning - if any at all. The problem is that it is such a long ride back to POC. Most boats would have to stop fishing really early in the day to make it back to POC by the end of Saturday's weigh in - which I think is around 8:00.


----------



## hilton

justhookit said:


> If the 107 length posted earlier in this thread is accurate then the marlin is in the low to mid 400's.
> 
> Anyway, I hope the length reported is wrong and your weight is right :cheers:


The weight is a formula between length and girth - not just length alone.

We got edged out by a shorter, fatter fish (108") a few years back that weighed 540 pounds (ours was 111" and 496 pounds).

Nice fish in a great tournament in any case!

Tom


----------



## justhookit

hilton said:


> The weight is a formula between length and girth - not just length alone.
> 
> We got edged out by a shorter, fatter fish (108") a few years back that weighed 540 pounds (ours was 111" and 496 pounds).
> 
> Nice fish in a great tournament in any case!
> 
> Tom


Yes I'm aware of that. I also think you'll find most 107's are in the 425-475 range. At any rate I do hope theirs is a very fat fish.


----------



## Swells

I confess I didn't read all the posts, but is the fishing like super-good there or did somebody raise a blue marlin and everything else is slow? 

The reason I ask is because some were expecting like the next Boomvang, with limits of YFT and blackfin everywhere, since that's a long haul of over well over 100 miles.


----------



## MustangOrange

Swells - two blues at the docks (476 by Marlin Majic and 465 by Wham Bam Boom) and two more on the way in (Happy Hour and I can't remember the 4th boat). Sounds like the fishing was really good!


----------



## MustangOrange

I am not there, just repeating what someone posted on page 8 (they also posted some pictures).


----------



## justhookit

SEA SLOT said:


> Justhook it, your forgot about a womenizer and a bar brawler. Oh yea one hell of a gambeler!! one hell of a guy!!


Hope you were joking about that :brew:

Besides he's still learning hold'em


----------



## aggiebret

Marlin Magic 476#


----------



## aggiebret

Legacy 450#


----------



## justhookit

Happy Hour is just getting to Port O, they say the fish is 107 length and fat.

Had a cracked fuel line.


----------



## Aggie

Go center console!!!!! Represent!

Some nice fish being weighed in.


----------



## SEA SLOT

yea bad gambler, but on the bright side he does have every Girls Gone Wild DVD:work::work:


justhookit said:


> Hope you were joking about that :brew:
> 
> Besides he's still learning hold'em


----------



## makoclay

Witch Doctror just weighed in their fish - 431

Happy Hour is within 10-15 minutes of weighing in as well


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

what do they do with these wonderful fish now when they bring them in to weigh? WHEN WE DID BRING THEM IN, WE HAD A GUY THAT KNEW HOW TO SMOKE THEM AND THEY WERE GREAT. Hope they're not just dumped somewhere. Glad to see them caught, I guess, just rather a t/r somehow. Nothing greater to me than see them flip that tail, splash you, and swim off.


----------



## Spots and Dots

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> what do they do with these wonderful fish now when they bring them in to weigh? WHEN WE DID BRING THEM IN, WE HAD A GUY THAT KNEW HOW TO SMOKE THEM AND THEY WERE GREAT. Hope they're not just dumped somewhere. Glad to see them caught, I guess, just rather a t/r somehow. Nothing greater to me than see them flip that tail, splash you, and swim off.


They just dump 'em at the back of Boggy.

KIDDING!

I always heard they were taken to a couple of shelters, and fed to the less fortunate.


----------



## justhookit

Happy Hour 454.5


----------



## spotsndots

I know in the past when we used to fish it all the meat was donated and I am assuming it is still the same plan.


----------



## Cardiff

The write up last year in the paper said that one of the Churchs in POC donate the meat to an *orphanage *in Mexico.


----------



## aggiebret

Witch Doctor 431#


----------



## makoclay

Yep, all the meat is donated to an orphanage in Mexico. 

That is amazing that 5 fish were weighed in today and all 5 fish were within 50 pounds of each other.


----------



## justhookit

makoclay said:


> That is amazing that 5 fish were weighed in today and all 5 fish were within 50 pounds of each other.


I agree. I've got a feeling someone tomorrow is going to bring a big girl in.


----------



## aggiebret

justhookit said:


> I agree. I've got a feeling someone tomorrow is going to bring a big girl in.


Hopefully its Custom Billed!!!! (Chase This!, fishtruck, Always Gone Fishing, Ghostrider, REELigion, and others that I don't know their handles, sorry guys)


----------



## makoclay

*Not so Fast My Friends......*

There is some drama about one of the fish that was weighed in. Supposedly one of the fish was caught and then they somehow lost it at the boat. They then radioed in that they lost the fish and then in died and floated up so they gaffed it and stuck it in the boat.

This is going to be interesting and there will surely be some feelings hurt. We are sure to hear more about it in the next few days.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Which fish/boat?


----------



## aggiebret

Happy Hour 454.5#


----------



## Free Man

Is this a straight up kill tournament or is there a release division now?


----------



## Listo

SOB!!!! Best Poco yet. Sucks I am missing this one. 

God bless Walter Fondren 

Come on Tailwalker!!!


----------



## Listo

Free Man said:


> Is this a straight up kill tournament or is there a release division now?


To win the money you have to bring in a blue.


----------



## squidboy

these updates are great, its almost as good as ESPN


----------



## Jwalkr78

Great thread. I get to follow Poco from Iraq. Awesome. Did Whap Bam Boom get the first fish weighed in? My brother's on that boat.


----------



## POC Transplant

I am back on the scene @ perdido. Had to get a little shut eye before watch tonight. There are only a couple boats left out here right now.


----------



## ReelEasy

This going to be a post to remember for all of us on the bench right now. Classic I must say. Keep the updates coming and shouts out to my dear fishing machine buddies "Custom Billed"


----------



## DRILHER

POC Transplant you guys catch anything yet? Dolphin, Wahoo, Tuna?


----------



## spotsndots

DRILHER said:


> POC Transplant you guys catch anything yet? Dolphin, Wahoo, Tuna?


he works on the perdido...and thanks for the updates POC!


----------



## POC Transplant

I don't work on Perdido. I work on the C-Legend, one of their support vessels. Also, per company policy, we cant fish, so if any of you are ever out here, we would gladly take a couple of small fish off your hands. hwell:


----------



## DRILHER

How many and which boats are out there? If I see you out there fish coming your way. Might be there for TIFT


----------



## saltylady

*This is GREAT almost like being there*


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

here's a recap for those just joining in the fun:

1 st to the dock 
Wham Bam Boom 465
Marlin Magic 476
Legacy 450
Happy Hour 454.5
Whitch Doctor 431


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Jwalkr78 said:


> Great thread. I get to follow Poco from Iraq. Awesome. Did Whap Bam Boom get the first fish weighed in? My brother's on that boat.


YES with a 465!


----------



## MustangOrange

It's like ESPN the Ocho! POCO live with reporters out @ Perdido, @ the docks in POC & streaming live from all over TX & it looks like Iraq/Afghanistan!


----------



## superspook

Hey is there a way to see the next new entry to a thread other than clicking back on main board, then re-entering the thread?


----------



## Listo

Jwalkr78 said:


> Great thread. I get to follow Poco from Iraq. Awesome. Did Whap Bam Boom get the first fish weighed in? My brother's on that boat.


Congrats to your brother. What base are you at? I am at FOB Prosperity in the IZ.:flag:


----------



## Jwalkr78

Listo said:


> Congrats to your brother. What base are you at? I am at FOB Prosperity in the IZ.:flag:


I'm at Al Asad Airbase in Anbar. Should be on the water in S. Texas some time in late August.


----------



## Cap-N-Red

Where is the "Happy Hour" out of ?


----------



## BF

Cap-N-Red said:


> Where is the "Happy Hour" out of ?


 aranass pass


----------



## POC Transplant

*Day 2*

Blue Eagle
Ambush
Tico Time

No hook ups yet.


----------



## POC Transplant

Drilher-Thanks for the fish offer. I will be at home next weekend, but I'm sure the rest of the guys would still love some.


----------



## Listo

Jwalkr78 said:


> I'm at Al Asad Airbase in Anbar. Should be on the water in S. Texas some time in late August.


Cool. shoot me a PM before you leave. I will be home late August, heading for POC. Be safe brother. We had incoming a few hours ago.


----------



## rodsnscrews

Jwalker78- If you look at pics of the wham bam bom fish being weighed you can see your brother in the pic hes to the left of the fish hanging. Michael Walker -Capt of the Doc Holiday- out of South Padre Island-He's a great guide and catches alot of fish for his customers!


----------



## Jwalkr78

Listo said:


> Cool. shoot me a PM before you leave. I will be home late August, heading for POC. Be safe brother. We had incoming a few hours ago.


 I'll do that man. And YOU be safe. Your area is alot "hotter" than mine.


----------



## FISHINPOC

so what about the rumor posted about a break-off and later scoop up of the dead floater? 

any more on that?


----------



## Rowdyfish

Any updates on the meat fish categories?


----------



## Jwalkr78

Yeah Rods, I saw his ugly mug. Hope they can bring in something a little bigger today.


----------



## aggiebret

POC, I am following my boys on their SPOT, and it looks like they might have ended up your way. Have you seen "Custom Billed", a 53' Viking?

Thanks,
Bret


----------



## makoclay

*Leaderboard*



FISHINPOC said:


> so what about the rumor posted about a break-off and later scoop up of the dead floater?
> 
> any more on that?


Hopefully that is not true. I never heard anything else about it and all 5 fish are on the leaderboard so maybe it was all a bunch of BS


----------



## POC Transplant

No sign of Custom Billed. Ambush is headed toward the beach.


----------



## aggiebret

POC Transplant said:


> No sign of Custom Billed. Ambush is headed toward the beach.


With a fish or calling it quits???


----------



## Money Game

*Custom Billed*

hey AggieBrett, I was lucky enough to have a few cold ones on the Custom Billed late into the night after the calcutta party.









Sweet boat and great bunch of guys. Several of them had already hit the rack by the time we came by but Rob, Dave, and the owner--whose name I forget Joe maybe?--and a couple others off another boat were still going strong!


----------



## POC Transplant

I think Ambush was trolling toward the beach. I did not see or hear of them catching a fish.


----------



## jt2hunt

thanks for the updates, very cool


----------



## aggiebret

Money Game said:


> hey AggieBrett, I was lucky enough to have a few cold ones on the Custom Billed late into the night after the calcutta party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet boat and great bunch of guys. Several of them had already hit the rack by the time we came by but Rob, Dave, and the owner--whose name I forget Joe maybe?--and a couple others off another boat were still going strong!


Yeah, I head about that the next morning when I got back to the boat. Where you on the boat when they decided to take it out at who knows what time in the morning for a joy ride??? :headknock


----------



## Money Game

*joy ride*

Senator, I do not recall.









Gig'em! Trent '94


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

dang, yesterday we had all sorts of fun stuff on this thread, today it's dead!Somebody must have heard SOMETHING!


----------



## justhookit

the chatter should start back up in the next hour or two if anyone caught a good fish


----------



## aggiebret

According to the SPOT on board Custom Billed, they are working their way back in, ~100 miles out now. Looks like they might still be trolling based on how close the SPOT updates are, so my guess is no fish yet for them. Lets hope they got some good fish for the meat pots, still a lot money up for grabs there!!!

Bret


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

thanks. you have no idea how much work I have not done today constantly monitoring this thread. I think I am obsessed.


----------



## big bluemarlin

anymore fish heading in ?


----------



## aggiebret

Just heard from my brother (Chase This!) on Custom Billed and they have a marlin on board, heading to port!!! Dont know details yet, just received a text as they are still about 50 miles out. 

However, they are limping in on one engine because they blew the other! Come on boys, get hear with a biggun!!!! :cheers:

Will post more details when I have them. For now, lets all wish and pray they make it to port in time!!!


----------



## aggiebret

Just got another text, and a huge mahi!!! Woooohooooo!!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



aggiebret said:


> Just heard from my brother (Chase This!) on Custom Billed and they have a marlin on board, heading to port!!! Dont know details yet, just received a text as they are still about 50 miles out.
> 
> However, they are limping in on one engine because they blew the other! Come on boys, get hear with a biggun!!!! :cheers:
> 
> Will post more details when I have them. For now, lets all wish and pray they make it to port in time!!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

curious- how are you connected to the Custom Billed? I see your brother is on board, but you seem somehow connected more than that.


----------



## aggiebret

Just spoke with my brother. Looks like they are thinking they are bringing in a 6th place fish (102" that they are thinking is ~380#) and the mahi which is 40# in hopes that does something in the meat pots. 

They are currently about 40 miles out still limping in, so keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## aggiebret

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> curious- how are you connected to the Custom Billed? I see your brother is on board, but you seem somehow connected more than that.


Just connected through my brother and friends fishing aboard.


----------



## aggiebret

Not 100% sure, but I just got off the phone again with my brother and he seems to think after talking with the committee boat that they are the only ones coming in today with a marlin. Just thought I would provide the information that I had.

Bret


----------



## Cody C

aggiebret said:


> Just spoke with my brother. Looks like they are thinking they are bringing in a 6th place fish (102" that they are thinking is ~380#) and the mahi which is 40# in hopes that does something in the meat pots.
> 
> They are currently about 40 miles out still limping in, so keep your fingers crossed!


Nice Mahi.

Don't they have to be back in by 8? Thats really going to be pushing it for 40 miles limping. Good luck to them! Congrats on the Blue!


----------



## reel blue447

Aggiebret I don't know you or your brother Chase This but have enjoyed numerous posts ya'll have posted. Good Luck to ya'll.


----------



## MB

aggiebret;2884461
However said:


> Hay aggiebret,
> About 4:30/5pm tonight I caught a vibe that they had a money fish and The vibe was " don't push it on the way in and risk engine problems", and than I read your post..... How ironic...
> 
> I believe they do have a money fish !!!!
> 
> MB


----------



## RubiconAg

Are there daily pots or is it just an overall pot? I know there is a first to port and meat.


----------



## Specxican

It sucks out here on Perdido now that the boats are gone wish it lasted til crew change on Tuesday .......There is one boat out the Cat Fight week ending


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

aggiebret said:


> Not 100% sure, but I just got off the phone again with my brother and he seems to think after talking with the committee boat that they are the only ones coming in today with a marlin. Just thought I would provide the information that I had.
> 
> Bret


wow- after all the excitement yesterday! Of course committee boats are all over the gulf, not necessarily in range with each other.. hopes sent for your brother and getting in on time. That hurts- the limping in with a fish/fishes part.


----------



## jewfish

*Thanks*



E.Martinezsr said:


> It sucks out here on Perdido now that the boats are gone wish it lasted til crew change on Tuesday .......There is one boat out the Cat Fight week ending


 Thanks you for your first hand reporting!!! Totally 2cool


----------



## Cardiff

Just curious, how deep is the water out there at Perdido?


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

E.Martinezsr said:


> It sucks out here on Perdido now that the boats are gone wish it lasted til crew change on Tuesday .......There is one boat out the Cat Fight week ending


thanks for all your pic's and reports! It meant a lot to lot of us...wish I could arrange to meet in POC with my hubby and buy you a beer.


----------



## Specxican

8200 foot Deepest Spar in the World


----------



## Specxican

O cold Beer its been two weeks of rehab out here !!!!


----------



## Swells

E.Martinezsr said:


> O cold Beer its been two weeks of rehab out here !!!!


Too bad you can't hop a 'copter or fast boat and bip on over to South Padre Island for some quick R&R - there's more ice col' beer 'n' purdy gals than you can shake a stick at here. She's gona be a wild one tonite!


----------



## willsoonbfishin

E.Martinezsr said:


> 8200 foot* Deepest Spar in the World*


E.Martinezsr.......please tell us landlubbers what that means?????


----------



## aggiebret

They are gonna make it!!! Custom Billed should be pulling into port any minute!:cheers:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

willsoonbfishin said:


> E.Martinezsr.......please tell us landlubbers what that means?????


ditto


----------



## Specxican

Dont want to steal thread but we are the deepest oil and gas producing platform :texasflag


----------



## willsoonbfishin

willsoonbfishin said:


> E.Martinezsr.......please tell us landlubbers what that means?????


Answered my own question. Lots of info about the Perdido on the net.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

E.Martinezsr said:


> Dont want to steal thread but we are the deepest oil and gas producing platform :texasflag


Thanks. Hopefully will have some details about Custom Billed's fish very soon.


----------



## Specxican

Looks like Cat Fight is limpin on one motor heard they been working on it awhile hope they get it going


----------



## aggiebret

Custom Billed made it to port! They are now waiting to weigh their fish! Will post details and pics ASAP.

Bret


----------



## Goags

Hey, I'm enjoying the updates from mucho miles from the salt...keep em coming!!


----------



## Hydrocat

Just saw his fish- 362 it is a beaut. Congrats Custom Billed-6th place!


----------



## aggiebret

Custom Billed's fish weighed in at 356# which placed them in 5th. Congratulations guys!

Wham Bam Boom 465
Legacy 450
Happy Hour 454.5
Whitch Doctor 431
Custom Billed 356


----------



## 007

aggiebret said:


> Custom Billed's fish weighed in at 356# which placed them in 5th. Congratulations guys!
> 
> Wham Bam Boom 465
> Legacy 450
> Happy Hour 454.5
> Whitch Doctor 431
> Custom Billed 356


BOOM!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrocat

Marlin Magic was the winner with a 470+


aggiebret said:


> Custom Billed's fish weighed in at 356# which placed them in 5th. Congratulations guys!
> 
> Wham Bam Boom 465
> Legacy 450
> Happy Hour 454.5
> Whitch Doctor 431
> Custom Billed 356


----------



## aggiebret

Hydrocat said:


> Marlin Magic was the winner with a 470+


There could be a slight problem with that fish, just saying...


----------



## spotsndots

aggiebret said:


> Custom Billed's fish weighed in at 356# which placed them in 5th. Congratulations guys!
> 
> Wham Bam Boom 465
> Legacy 450
> Happy Hour 454.5
> Whitch Doctor 431
> Custom Billed 356


Aggiebret...congrats to your brothers team...I thought there were 5 of them over 430 yesterday though which would put them in 6th place correct??


----------



## aggiebret

007 said:


> BOOM!!!!!!!


X2


----------



## aggiebret

spotsndots said:


> Aggiebret...congrats to your brothers team...I thought there were 5 of them over 430 yesterday though which would put them in 6th place correct??


See post above this one...


----------



## Charles Helm

Congrats to Custom Billed for making it in!


----------



## spotsndots

Gotcha...you must have been typing just a little faster than me...

Hey what is the breakdown these days in percentages from 1-8??

I know the payout is based on 8 and it changes if there is less than 8 weighed in...just curious! It's just been along time since we've fished it. All the way back to when they used to pay for only the top 4 and they counted pounds and bonus points for blues, whites and sails....somewhere I have a picture of a 433# blue that got beat by (4) whites that averaged 40# apiece..Kind of a odd picture with the one big blue laying next to the 4 small whites that won first place. I am pretty sure it was the next year they changed it to blues only for the weigh in!!

congrats again and gig'em!!


----------



## MB

Find out if custom billed caught their fish on a live bonito?

MB


----------



## aggiebret

MB said:


> Find out if custom billed caught their fish on a live bonito?
> 
> MB


No, the fish was not caught on a live bonito, that much I will tell you! :biggrin:

Bret


----------



## justhookit

yes, the rumors about a possible DQ seem to have legs.


----------



## aggiebret

spotsndots said:


> Gotcha...you must have been typing just a little faster than me...
> 
> Hey what is the breakdown these days in percentages from 1-8??
> 
> I know the payout is based on 8 and it changes if there is less than 8 weighed in...just curious! It's just been along time since we've fished it. All the way back to when they used to pay for only the top 4 and they counted pounds and bonus points for blues, whites and sails....somewhere I have a picture of a 433# blue that got beat by (4) whites that averaged 40# apiece..Kind of a odd picture with the one big blue laying next to the 4 small whites that won first place. I am pretty sure it was the next year they changed it to blues only for the weigh in!!
> 
> congrats again and gig'em!!


I am not sure how they are doing the payouts, but it should be pretty good chunk of change since the purse was so large this year. I believe, if I remember correctly from the calcutta (I was a little intoxicated! :spineyes, that it was $1.4MM+.


----------



## MB

aggiebret said:


> No, the fish was not caught on a live bonito, that much I will tell you! :biggrin:
> 
> Bret


Well than I guess only half my vibe was real. You see that's what happens when you get old .... You lose half your vibe 

Where's the pics ????

MB


----------



## J B

*Marlin Magic*

What happened to Marlin Magic.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

aggiebret said:


> Custom Billed's fish weighed in at 356# which placed them in 5th. Congratulations guys!
> 
> Wham Bam Boom 465
> Legacy 450
> Happy Hour 454.5
> Whitch Doctor 431
> Custom Billed 356


ok you're confusing me- last night it was

marlin magicc 476
wham bam 465
legacy 450
happy hour 454.5
whitch doctor 431
custom billed 356


----------



## MB

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> ok you're confusing me- last night it was
> 
> marlin magicc 476
> wham bam 465
> legacy 450
> happy hour 454.5
> whitch doctor 431
> custom billed 356


Aggie math 

MB


----------



## MB

Hay Casey,

Was wondering when you would show up...

MB


----------



## woody7

I have been watching for awhile, went outside then come in and see Custom Billed has a fish. Congrats to the boat and crew. I bet there are some tired puppies that are going to sleep good tonight.


----------



## DRILHER

Send them back out tomorrow I'll need something to read


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

ok- please someone down there post a pic of leader board. Thanks from (I speak from all of us) everyone watching and wondering!!! It's been a LONG day waiting.

Long day for those who caught 0, long ride in...been there, done that. Kuddos to you for having tried- there's always next year and I'm sure some memories were made, or lessons learned.Chins up- next year it may be YOU!! Party hearty, safe trip home, best of luck on your next tourny.

Thinking of all of you- you're all winners in my book to give the all that it takes to work the tournaments. Lotsa fun, LOTSA hard work.


Tight lines to all,

POC Fishin' Gal


----------



## MB

DRILHER said:


> Send them back out tomorrow I'll need something to read


No Quarter.... You will catch more fish!!!

MB


----------



## woody7

Or else!!


----------



## MB

Pics..... We need more pics....

MB


----------



## Listo

Thanks to everyone posting pictures and updates. It was much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## aggiebret

MB said:


> Pics..... We need more pics....
> 
> MB


Ask and you shall receive! 

Not the best quality pic since the fish was hoisted so high already, but atleast its a pic. Its Brandon (Chase This!) and his son Chase with the fish caught by Custom Billed! There are better pics on a camera that I am sure Brandon will post when he gets computer access.

BOOM!
Bret


----------



## Cody C

Listo said:


> Thanks to everyone posting pictures and updates. It was much appreciated. Thank you.


Yes, Thanks everyone!


----------



## FINATICKJW

any word on how their dorado placed?


----------



## aggiebret

FINATICKJW said:


> any word on how their dorado placed?


"Border line" is what I have been told. No official word if it made it to the board or not yet.


----------



## Listo

Any word on the Tailwalker?


----------



## squidboy

thank to everyone for the updates


----------



## gater

*Poco final results!*

Two days of excellent play by play fishing and now no final score...whats up with that, where is our man on the scene.

Gater


----------



## justhookit

From what I have heard, this is correct for now. There is talk that there was a rule violation on a fish yesterday, and I'll leave it at that.

1. marlin magicc 476
2. wham bam 465
3. happy hour 454.5
4. legacy 450
5. whitch doctor 431
6. custom billed 356


----------



## Listo

Wahoo, dolphin, tuna? Catch and release? Please!


----------



## reel blue447

Pardon the stupid question but how do they load a fish of that weight into te boat. A winch or do they tie them to the boat and drag them in?


----------



## justhookit

block and tackle if needed and a lot of sportfishers have transom doors which makes it a lot easier


----------



## Jwalkr78

Just got word from my brother, who was fishing Whap Bam Boom, Marlin Majic fish is DQ'd. Whap Bam Boom takes 1st.


----------



## Listo

OOOOOUUUUUUCCCCHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willsoonbfishin

What's the story?


----------



## Jwalkr78

Same thing that was posted at the beginning of this thread. Fish broke off and was gaffed on the surface.


----------



## Listo

Man I feel for those guys. But, chit happens. Congrats to you bro Jwalk. That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Jwalkr78

Yeah, nobody wants to see someone lose like that. Well, nobody but the 2nd place boat. It's kind of like that tournament in NC with the boat that had the guy with no license.


----------



## Savage Rods

I love it. Sounds like an exciting POCO. Some big fish were caught.

Anyone know how Ambush did?


----------



## aggiebret

It's official:

Wham Bam Boom 465
Legacy 450
Happy Hour 454.5
Whitch Doctor 431
Custom Billed 356

Congrats to all captains and crews!


----------



## Listo

AGBRET, any word on catch & release and wahoo. dolphin, tuna. Thanks


----------



## aggiebret

Listo said:


> AGBRET, any word on catch & release and wahoo. dolphin, tuna. Thanks


Ruthless won nearly all dorado pots, a 50 something pound tuna won everything but dont know boat name and no info on wahoo.

Sorry for the lack of details concerning the meat pots but this is all I got...


----------



## Listo

Thanks bro. Much appreciated


----------



## vinsp

Thanks for the play by play much appreciated. Congratulations to the winners


----------



## Hydrocat

aggiebret said:


> I am not sure how they are doing the payouts, but it should be pretty good chunk of change since the purse was so large this year. I believe, if I remember correctly from the calcutta (I was a little intoxicated! :spineyes, that it was $1.4MM+.


Poco takes 7% of the 1.4 to help cover the tourney, 380K was for meat fish- mill+ for the marlin- first place gets 41% down to 5th getting 8% - this is minus the 30K paid to those that brought in a fish on Friday. 
Congrats to all who weighted one in, or even hooked one- all we had was a **** YFT and cuda. We'll get em next time- on a bigger boat.....


----------



## MB

Hydrocat said:


> Poco takes 7% of the 1.4 to help cover the tourney, 380K was for meat fish- mill+ for the marlin- first place gets 41% down to 5th getting 8% - this is minus the 30K paid to those that brought in a fish on Friday.
> Congrats to all who weighted one in, or even hooked one- all we had was a **** YFT and cuda. We'll get em next time- on a bigger boat.....


At least you were there fishing, and not working. BTW: you don't need a bigger boat just a little luck. Thanks for the updates.

MB


----------



## saltylady

:texasflag *A big ole Thanks to everyone that posted all the pics an reports got up this am an re-read all of them it was almost like being there Congrats to all the winners *


----------



## MustangOrange

Congrats to the winners & thanks everyone for the updates during the tourney! Crazy story about the Marlin Majic!


----------



## Firetx12

thanks for the play by play and updates. This has been a fun thread.


----------



## sea sick

Cool thread. Thanks for all the input from everyone. Congradulations to all the boats that fished and a BOOM to the ones that brought home some dollars. Sweet job on some nice fish.

Guess the ol Marlin majic couldn't pull off that majic trick. I'll be curious as to how the whole story plays out.


----------



## Listo

dorado-Ruthless
wahoo-
tuna-
catch & release-

Anyone know who won the rest of the meat pots and catch & release?


----------



## Robalo Guy

This is an all some thread. It was almost like I am in POC. 

Makoclay broke the news that rocked POCO this year. He must have has his embedded informant working the dock


----------



## MakoT

*Perdido - Port O*

I would like to hear from a captain or crew regarding what it takes to run from Port O to Perdido and back. Man thats got to be an amazing planning effort and lots of spare fuel on board. And coming home on one engine is even more amazing.


----------



## linemanted

Thanks for all the updates. I need to try to make down next year. Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## SoClose

*Wahoo*

Wahoo 63.5 - PAQUITO MAS, Freeport, TX


----------



## Chase This!

Boom!!! 

Brandon


----------



## Charles Helm

Chase This! said:


> Boom!!!
> 
> Brandon


Congrats! Need a full report and more pics...:ac550:


----------



## cshimaitis

Mo Azul won Dorado


----------



## Chase This!

cshimaitis said:


> Mo Azul won Dorado


Maybe the $500 pot, but Ruthless was the big winner.

B


----------



## justhookit

Chase This! said:


> Maybe the $500 pot, but Ruthless was the big winner.
> 
> B


He would know he owns Mo Azul :biggrin:


----------



## Chase This!

justhookit said:


> He would know he owns Mo Azul :biggrin:


The multiple pots is what is a tad confusing. There were multiple "mahi winners". Mo
Azul won $500 pot. Ruthless took $1000 and $2500.

Congrats Mo Azul and everyone else. Lots of winners.


----------



## cshimaitis

Mo Azul caught the biggest dorado. Poquito Mas biggest wahoo. A boat out of Alabama caught the biggest tuna. The $ amounts varied depending on who was in what pot.


----------



## justhookit

Gotcha.

by the way well done by you guys, wish I had of been there,


----------



## The Hawk

Jwalkr78 said:


> Same thing that was posted at the beginning of this thread. Fish broke off and was gaffed on the surface.


Anybody have more details? I re-read all 26 pages and didn't see more than this on what happened? What was done wrong that led to the DQ?


----------



## Chase This!

cshimaitis said:


> Mo Azul caught the biggest dorado. Poquito Mas biggest wahoo. A boat out of Alabama caught the biggest tuna. The $ amounts varied depending on who was in what pot.


Bingo. Exactly. 50# something tuna was a shock. Congrats!!!

B


----------



## cshimaitis

But the big winner = Wap Bam Boom. Congrats guys.


----------



## justhookit

The Hawk said:


> Anybody have more details? I re-read all 26 pages and didn't see more than this on what happened? What was done wrong that led to the DQ?


You quoted what was done wrong.


----------



## Chase This!

cshimaitis said:


> But the big winner = Wap Bam Boom. Congrats guys.


x2. Congrats fellas.

B


----------



## rooney

*Cat Fight*



E.Martinezsr said:


> Looks like Cat Fight is limpin on one motor heard they been working on it awhile hope they get it going


 Thanks for the report. The cat fight belongs to a friend of mine. I was wondering if you could tell me if they have left yet or at all? I still have not heard from them. Thanks for any info.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

This thread has been AWESOME!!!! I have been "tuned in" from the beginning and for me it's been almost like watching a live video stream. A BIG thanks to EVERYONE that has contributed to the thread........especially the guys working on the Perdido and the others that posted pictures. Hopefully the thread will continue with some stories from guys that were out there. Thanks again everyone and congrats to all the winners. GREAT JOB!:cheers:


----------



## Specxican

Nowhere in sight this morning sure they made it in


----------



## rodsnscrews

Marlin Magic is that the 35 Cabo that was DQ from TIFT last yr cuz the angler didn't possess a Texas Fishing License! Makes me wonder about the blue that they caught in 1996/1997 that won 2nd place money at TIFT?


----------



## rooney

E.Martinezsr said:


> Nowhere in sight this morning sure they made it in


 Thanks for the update. I'm sure it will take some time for them to come in on one motor.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

The Hawk said:


> Anybody have more details? I re-read all 26 pages and didn't see more than this on what happened? What was done wrong that led to the DQ?


I don't know any more than what has been posted here but I would think the DQ was based on the fact that the fish got away and then was later retrieved after it had died fighting for it's life. Based on what was posted in this thread, IMO it definitely sucks for Marlin Magic but out of respect for the fish and the tournament I agree with the DQ and feel like it was the right thing to do. Just sayin'.


----------



## reel blue447

Chase This Congratulations!!! We have never met but I should have enjoyed reading your posts. We you fishing your new sled? Sorry to hear ya'll have engine issues. Congrats again.


----------



## Tunakilla

rodsnscrews said:


> Marlin Magic is that the 35 Cabo that was DQ from TIFT last yr cuz the angler didn't possess a Texas Fishing License! Makes me wonder about the blue that they caught in 1996/1997 that won 2nd place money at TIFT?


no. 31 Fountain


----------



## Aggie007

willsoonbfishin said:


> I don't know any more than what has been posted here but I would think the DQ was based on the fact that the fish got away and then was later retrieved after it had died fighting for it's life. Based on what was posted in this thread, IMO it definitely sucks for Marlin Magic but out of respect for the fish and the tournament I agree with the DQ and feel like it was the right thing to do. Just sayin'.


They used a flying gaff. They hit the fish and killed it and partially gutted the fish. They then regaffed the fish. They don't know what the weight would have been but figured over 500lbs. There is nothing in the rule books that states they did anything wrong. Basically it boils down to politics. They want to keep the big boats happy.


----------



## marlin50lrs

So the Coyote paid $57k and didn't catch a money fish?


----------



## marlin50lrs

Oops I meant Junk yard Dog


----------



## Swells

> There is nothing in the rule books that states they did anything wrong. Basically it boils down to politics. They want to keep the big boats happy.


Ruh roh.

Can ya 'splain that a little more?

Just a confused fisherman in SPI.
sammy


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

story i heard from a boat that was there, was that they broke the fish off with the gaff, the fish swam around free for a bit and resurfaced ........unhooked

they regaffed it and brought it in

It is an IGFA DQ because it is considered a free gaff


----------



## justhookit

Swells,

Under IGFA rules that's a DQ'd fish because it was basically free-gaffed, at least that's the way I have read this so far. Now, I don't know if POCO follows IGFA or not.

My buddies who were in the tournament are still basically sleeping so hopefully we'll hear more soon.


----------



## Swells

Well I can see free-gaffing might be a technical no-no. By why ban the poor fellers to a DQ? I mean, DQ isn't a bad place for a quick cheap lunch like a burger 'n' fries and a coke but after coming so close, I'd rather have a thirty dollar steak after a shower and a long nap! That's cold, DQ banned camp. 

But hey, it could happen to you or me by a freak accident so be nice. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

justhookit said:


> Swells,
> 
> Under IGFA rules that's a DQ'd fish because it was basically free-gaffed, at least that's the way I have read this so far. Now, I don't know if POCO follows IGFA or not.
> 
> My buddies who were in the tournament are still basically sleeping so hopefully we'll hear more soon.


Yes they do...very strict on it.


----------



## justhookit

Aggie007 said:


> They used a flying gaff. They hit the fish and killed it and partially gutted the fish. They then regaffed the fish. They don't know what the weight would have been but figured over 500lbs. There is nothing in the rule books that states they did anything wrong. Basically it boils down to politics. They want to keep the big boats happy.


So there is video of this, right? Did the hook come out or not? Throwing the "big boat politics" card is precious.


----------



## spotsndots

I know it's been along time since we fished it...but let's say you had a marlin die on you and it was still in the water and a shark took a bite out of it....the fish was DQ'd back then. 

I assume it's still the same today. no mutilated fish and I assume that a gutted fish via shark or gaff is not allowed.


----------



## notso

Aggie007 said:


> They used a flying gaff. They hit the fish and killed it and partially gutted the fish. They then regaffed the fish. They don't know what the weight would have been but figured over 500lbs. There is nothing in the rule books that states they did anything wrong. Basically it boils down to politics. They want to keep the big boats happy.


Ag7, have you ever read the igfa rules? Do you know what happened with Marlin Magic's fish? Have you read the Poco rules? Every point in your post is so wrong that I assume you are just hopping to stir up trouble.

Here are the facts:
Poco fishes under Igfa rules. It is written in the tournament rules, verbally reminded at the captains meeting and an Igfa rules pamphlet is provided to each boat.

Marlin Magic had the fish beside the boat and stuck the fish with a gaff in the 
belly. The gaff ripped out and the leader broke. They have now lost control of the fish and it is considered escaped and is a lost fish. It can now only be 
recaptured by igfa angling rules which do not include free gaffing after the fish 
floats up later. DQing the fish was the only right decision under the rules. It is
unfortunate for Marlin Magic but a tournament like Poco has to be consistent 
with all the rules. Politics has nothing to do with it. The fish was protested
according to the rules and all the facts and pertinent igfa rules were reviewed 
and discussed with igfa representatives. The right decision was made.

There is no rule that you have to know what you are talking about to post on a message board. Maybe there should be.
Notso


----------



## Aggie007

justhookit said:


> So there is video of this, right? Did the hook come out or not? Throwing the "big boat politics" card is precious.


I hope to hear a little more too, as mine is second hand information as I was not there. I always root for the underdog. So I apologize for stirring the pot. Why did they wait till the last day to DQ them?

Most of your bigger name boats with well-named captains bring a lot more money to the Calcutta, I think there was a post here before that said one boat was bought for $57k? 4 general Joe's in a 31 fountain are not going to bring much in a calcutta.


----------



## Aggie007

notso said:


> Ag7, have you ever read the igfa rules? Do you know what happened with Marlin Magic's fish? Have you read the Poco rules? Every point in your post is so wrong that I assume you are just hopping to stir up trouble.
> 
> Here are the facts:
> Poco fishes under Igfa rules. It is written in the tournament rules, verbally reminded at the captains meeting and an Igfa rules pamphlet is provided to each boat.
> 
> Marlin Magic had the fish beside the boat and stuck the fish with a gaff in the
> belly. The gaff ripped out and the leader broke. They have now lost control of the fish and it is considered escaped and is a lost fish. It can now only be
> recaptured by igfa angling rules which do not include free gaffing after the fish
> floats up later. DQing the fish was the only right decision under the rules. It is
> unfortunate for Marlin Magic but a tournament like Poco has to be consistent
> with all the rules. Politics has nothing to do with it. The fish was protested
> according to the rules and all the facts and pertinent igfa rules were reviewed
> and discussed with igfa representatives. The right decision was made.
> 
> There is no rule that you have to know what you are talking about to post on a message board. Maybe there should be.
> Notso


Well then I stuck my foot in my mouth. My apologies.


----------



## justhookit

cool. a reasonable Aggie.

Looks like we can all agree that the right decision was made.


----------



## notso

Aggie007 said:


> I hope to hear a little more too, as mine is second hand information as I was not there. I always root for the underdog. So I apologize for stirring the pot. Why did they wait till the last day to DQ them?
> 
> Most of your bigger name boats with well-named captains bring a lot more money to the Calcutta, I think there was a post here before that said one boat was bought for $57k? 4 general Joe's in a 31 fountain are not going to bring much in a calcutta.


The decision was made Saturday because that was when the protest was made. It took time to detrermine the facts and review the rules. The decision was not might lightly. What boats sell for in the Calcutta has no bearing on anything except the amount that "all" the boats get to compete for.


----------



## Supergas

*Just An Interested Spectator*

Thanks to all who posted throughout the tournament..

That allowed me to follow the entire tournament both from offshore as well as the dock... really 2Cool :texasflag

Is there a anywhere that the final winners list will be posted?? Internet, newspaper, etc. ??

After following the entire process, I sure would like to see the final chapter.

All classes, winners (boat, owner, capt. etc.) & amount

Thanks again for a great couple of days entertainment. :cheers:

Supergas


----------



## Spots and Dots

most likely, this will be one of the few places to read about POCO. It is an invitational, and doesn't need the 'publicity' public readings might bring (read our firends that loved animals).

Anyone have a report on the bay tourny?


----------



## vinsp

Supergas said:


> Thanks to all who posted throughout the tournament..
> 
> That allowed me to follow the entire tournament both from offshore as well as the dock... really 2Cool :texasflag
> 
> Is there a anywhere that the final winners list will be posted?? Internet, newspaper, etc. ??
> 
> After following the entire process, I sure would like to see the final chapter.
> 
> All classes, winners (boat, owner, capt. etc.) & amount
> 
> Thanks again for a great couple of days entertainment. :cheers:
> 
> Supergas


The Victoria Aggravate usually covers it.


----------



## paymerick

vinsp said:


> The Victoria Aggravate usually covers it.


Yah, read their coverage earlier, I think they called Happy Hour "Ham Hour"..


----------



## Tall Steve

*Free gaffing question.*

So was the said Marlin DQed due to being mutilated or being free gaffed?

And if it was due to being free gaffed I have a follow up question? If the above circumstances occur and you see your fish floating dead but are able to "re-hook" the fish in the mouth before gaffing is it legal?

Not trying to stir the pot, just looking for clarification. I always thought it was interesting that fish must be in edible condition for most tournaments, and wondered if some of the disfigured red fish we see pictures of occasionally are legal for most tournaments?


----------



## InfamousJ

aggiebret said:


> Custom Billed's fish weighed in at 356# which placed them in 5th. Congratulations guys!
> 
> Wham Bam Boom 465
> Legacy 450
> Happy Hour 454.5
> Whitch Doctor 431
> Custom Billed 356





Chase This! said:


> Boom!!!
> 
> Brandon


I thought your fish was 362 pounds?

Anyways.. congrats B.. this is the best cell pic I have of the team and fish... notice 8:20 PM on the clock... LOL

the crowd thought that fish was a helluva lot bigger than it weighed.. did yall polygraph the weighmaster?


----------



## Starkman

We didn't have any motor problems on the Cat Fight...did have a broken steering linkage to one motor but nothing that would slow us down. The afternoon heat was making us limp around from a night of tuna fishing!


----------



## Chase This!

InfamousJ said:


> I thought your fish was 362 pounds?
> 
> Anyways.. congrats B.. this is the best cell pic I have of the team and fish... notice 8:20 PM on the clock... LOL
> 
> the crowd thought that fish was a helluva lot bigger than it weighed.. did yall polygraph the weighmaster?


Thanks for the pic, J. We had a blast. We timed it like that on purpose. Wanted to add some excitement and drama for the crowd. 

Brandon


----------



## Bill Fisher

nice to see some big blues showing up in numbers for a change........

congratz to all that scored


----------



## Specxican

Good news that it wasnt anything major and yall made it back safe .....looks like yall had a good trip your buddy on the Perdido


----------



## James Howell

Congrats to the winners. Custom Billed, balls out to make it in on one and a quarter engines, great job. Brandon, your voice come back yet?


----------



## MakoT

*Lost*

Perdido means "Lost" in Spanish


----------



## Day0ne

Interesting read:

http://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2010/jul/18/s_pocobueno_071910_104087/?news&local-business


----------



## Listo

Day0ne said:


> Interesting read:
> 
> http://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2010/jul/18/s_pocobueno_071910_104087/?news&local-business


Very interesting. I will say this. We got messed around a few years ago at Poco. We caught 3 blues during Poco and had every one on video etc. Another team had said they caught 3 as well with no video or anything else. We had 1st for catch and release. They changed there story around and we got second. No money involved. But first is always better than second. ****** me off any way. I love the tournament. And the rule books did not say they had to have video for the catch and release. So, oh well. Sure wish they would have been just a few inches longer.


----------



## sbs5950

I find that very sketchy on the Committees part if that is indeed truthful. Not getting their side of the story or even talking to them (Marlin Majic) before the DQ is also kind of weird.

Something is not adding up on either Marlin Majic's side or the committees side. Who knows.


----------



## WBHB

cshimaitis said:


> Mo Azul won Dorado


Congratulations, Chad!


----------



## mako

sbs5950 said:


> I find that very sketchy on the Committees part if that is indeed truthful. Not getting their side of the story or even talking to them (Marlin Majic) before the DQ is also kind of weird.
> 
> Something is not adding up on either Marlin Majic's side or the committees side. Who knows.


Really shady on the committees part...I know the Marlin Magic crew, there aren't nicer or more genuine guys out there. These guys love to fish hard, and compete with the big boys from their 31' center console. They were the Deep Sea Roundup champs the weekend before. This won't be the end of the story, more will be surfacing in the days to come....but I can tell you it's a very poor way to run a tournament. Dq'ing a fish based on rumors before you even talk to the boat??? Come on, that is just absurd!


----------



## ratrap

Does anyone have any reports on the Inshore division ???


----------



## InfamousJ

mako said:


> Really shady on the committees part...I know the Marlin Magic crew, there aren't nicer or more genuine guys out there. These guys love to fish hard, and compete with the big boys from their 31' center console. They were the Deep Sea Roundup champs the weekend before. This won't be the end of the story, more will be surfacing in the days to come....but I can tell you it's a very poor way to run a tournament. *Dq'ing a fish based on rumors before you even talk to the boat??? Come on, that is just absurd!*


No kidding.. and what about polygraph tests, did the committee administer a test to those that both reported the "illegal catch" and the marlin magic team on how they say they caught it?

Take their arses to court Marlin Magic!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

Fantastic coverage! Many thanks to all of you that posted and kept us in the loop.


----------



## chickenkiller

I don't think its Shady on any level..They called in and said they lost the fish and then showed up at the dock with the fish. That might raise a few red flags!!


----------



## InfamousJ

chickenkiller said:


> I don't think its Shady on any level..They called in and said they lost the fish and then showed up at the dock with the fish. That might raise a few red flags!!


and that is what is not reported... until they go to court, under oath, and polygraphs.. it's all he said she said...


----------



## igo320

Story was told to me as they gaffed the fished, gaff pulled, line was cut and fish was lost.....They then later free gaffed the fish and weighed it in. If that is the story, the fish should have been DQ'd per IGFA. I may be way off base but that is the story I was told by another captain fishing POCO.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

What was the entry fee for this tournament ?


----------



## paymerick

I'm not too sure about the IGFA rules and have never fished offshore in my life, just an interested observer. But don't you think the team in question should be present to answer to the claims and maybe take a polygraph before a decision is made?

From my understanding, if the fish makes it on the boat it is a catch, if it then makes its way off of the boat, does the fish then become dq'd from the tourney per IFGA rules?

I don't know if I'd call this "fishy", YET, but it sure seems to have been too "hasty" of a decision..


----------



## SpotChaser#2

Inshore Master Angler 1st place was Craig Williams and Jody Norris, 2nd place was Ricky Frederick and Jerry Rigby


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

From what I was told at the tournament Marlin Majic was very open and honest about how they caught/gaffed the fish. I was also told the called in a hookup, called in a release, and then called in a boated fish sometime after the release. I hate for anyone to get DQed but the rules are very clear and the tournament is run by a great group of people who follow the rules the set forth. IGFA clearly would DQ this fish.

We were the Sea Vee at Perdido. Only boat with live bait and could not raise a marlin. Lost a huge 150+ yellowfin at the boat, had a great trip though.

David


----------



## MB

Does anyone have pics or video of the DQ'd fish being caugh and jumping out of the boat? 

If the fish was caught and jumped out of the boat and than caught again would that mean they would have to share first place with themselves $$$ 

MB


----------



## notso

InfamousJ said:


> No kidding.. and what about polygraph tests, did the committee administer a test to those that both reported the "illegal catch" and the marlin magic team on how they say they caught it?
> 
> Take their arses to court Marlin Magic!


This will be my last post on the subject. If you want to still base your opinion on an inaccurate newspaper story that did not call anyone with the tournament to confirm their facts then that is your right, as it is your right to post strong statements about something you know nothing about.

Facts are this:

The tournament was informed on Friday that a protest would be filed on the Marlin Magic's fish per the tournament rules. Nothing can be done by the tournament until an official protest is filed. A protest was filed Saturday evening within in the time prescribed in the rules and in the manner required by the rules. Immediately upon review of the protest and discussion with the individuals filing the protest the Marlin Magic team was located and talked to. They confirmed that the facts in the protest were correct. No lie detector needed as there is no dispute about what happened. Marlin Magic team was then advised that the committee would meet and make a decision and that they would be informed of the decision immediately after it was made. The committee met and IGFA rules were reviewed and a call was made to the IGFA to discuss the situation and the ruling. It was determined that there was a violation of the IGFA rules and the decision was made to disqualify the fish as per the tournament rules when there is a violation of IGFA rules. Marlin Magic team was waiting outside the meeting area and they were immediately informed of the decision. You can debate the rules and the committee's decision if you like but the situation was handled properly, professionally and all parties were communicated with.


----------



## Money Game

*source of information*

Notso, how did you become acquainted with "the facts" if I may ask? Are you a committee member, or is this hearsay?


----------



## bigfishtx

According to the interviews in the Victoria Advocate, it looks like even the Whap Bam Boom thinks Marlin Magic got the shaft.



According to the article, the fish was on deck and got back out of the boat at which time it was gaffed again. If that is correct how does that violate IGFA rules?


----------



## southtexasreds

bigfishtx said:


> According to the interviews in the Victoria Advocate, *it looks like even the Whap Bam Boom thinks Marlin Magic got the shaft.*
> 
> Maybe Poco just wanted to make sure an outboard didn't win it?
> 
> According to the article, the fish was on deck and got back out of the boat at which time it was gaffed again. If that is correct how does that violate IGFA rules?


Think they feel strongly enough to split the pot?


----------



## paymerick

So Jordan Adams of Marlin Majic is lying about hearing over the boat radio Saturday MORNING that they were dq'd "before they [the committee] even talked to us" (via news article)?

I agree with you, we don't have all of the info, which is why I'm not pointing any fingers.. but your story seems to go against the words of Jordan Adams of Marlin Magic by saying A.) They were outside of the meeting and immediately informed and B.) The official complaint wasn't even filed until Saturday EVENING, though Adams says they were dq'd that morning.

Now personally it'd make sesne to me that the decision wasn't made until Sat evening, seeing how Marlin Majik was atop the leaderboard all day Sat.

We were sure need all of the facts, but it would sure be nice to have more sources because right now we just have one in print..


----------



## Hydrocat

The staff working the tourney had the coolest shirts- 'If you dont like the rules then start your own **** tournament!'

Looks like all was fair to me- IGFA rules were stated, IGFA was called. 

I think the conspiracy theory against little boats is a bit much. To me it would make a bigger story that a small boat won the thing over all of the other sportfishers.


----------



## paymerick

Hydrocat said:


> Looks like all was fair to me- IGFA rules were stated, IGFA was called.
> 
> I think the conspiracy theory against little boats is a bit much. To me it would make a bigger story that a small boat won the thing over all of the other sportfishers.


That's why we need the sources, not hearsay. Personally I want to believe the right thing was done here, but all we have as of right now is one story in print and then some hearsay..

As for the conspiracy about little boats etc.. I do not believe there is one. But the bigger "story" doesn't make the tourney as much as bigger "money" does, so you can see where those rumors would come from..


----------



## justhookit

How in the world would they boat the marlin and then have it jump OUT of the boat? Really wish there was video of this because if nothing else this was a very interesting catch.


----------



## justhookit

And since the final decision on the DQ wasn't made until Saturday night, a lot of that article makes no sense, as NOTSO pointed out.


----------



## paymerick

I agree, it does NOT make sense, but what do you expect people to believe? Hearsay from what one side might have done or words straight out of the other side's mouth via print ? Because I doubt the Victoria Advocate made up Jordan Adams' words here.. They did call Happy Hour "Ham Hour" in yesterday's paper, though ha


----------



## paymerick

And ill check the paper tomorrow, because I believe saturday "morning" may have been a misprint.. But I doubt that Adams saying they heard about the dq over radio and were dq'd before they had a meeting with the committee is a misprint.. A lie? Hell, don't know the guy it could be.. But all we have from side B here is nothing but hearsay, which is why I've pointed no fingers here.


----------



## FREON

marlin50lrs said:


> So the Coyote paid $57k and didn't catch a money fish?


 The Coyote actually went for about $50K less than that and ended up with 2cd and 3rd place dorado in the $2500 pot.


----------



## chickenkiller

paymerick said:


> And ill check the paper tomorrow, because I believe saturday "morning" may have been a misprint.. But I doubt that Adams saying they heard about the dq over radio and were dq'd before they had a meeting with the committee is a misprint.. A lie? Hell, don't know the guy it could be.. But all we have from side B here is nothing but hearsay, which is why I've pointed no fingers here.


He probably did hear it over the radio!! If you have ever fished a tournament you know how the radio is full of gossip and rumors!


----------



## PELAGICHITMAN

*Correction*

Its getting a little out of control here guys. The Victorians article was not spot on in several areas. Here are some facts. The fish was leadered stuck with the flying gaff. The fish parted leader, then ripped free from the flying gaff momentarily. The fish was mortally wounded with the gaff shot, and was billed, tail roped, and boated. Hearing about the DQ on the radio was just radio chatter. We all know how rumors change as the spread through the fleet... and the blogs!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

I heard that a fish was going to be protested Friday night late after lines out. The first boat said that it was Happy Hour that was going to be protested. I told them I watched Happy Hour catch their fish and saw them do nothing wrong. Later that night someone said the problem was with Marlin Magic. There is always talk on the radio and you never know what you can believe. I stand behind POCO and can tell you they handled the situation properly.


----------



## Dismissed

Poco was right, and notso knows what he's talking about.

Troy


----------



## PELAGICHITMAN

The way it was handled by the commitee was not at all professional. They were the only people in the room getting upset. Notso can say what he thinks but thats not at all how it really went down. Disqualifying a catch of this magnitude on a "grey area" of the IGFA rules is preposterous. No rule was broken according to the rule BOOK.


----------



## paymerick

Notso may know exactly what he is talking about, but I don't know who notso is, was he involved in the situation?

I do know who Jordan Adams is and read his words..

That's the problem here, people want to hear from POCO on the matter, not someone who knows someone because we all know how that goes..

I personally hope POCO was right...


----------



## PELAGICHITMAN

I am Jordan Adams, and i can tell you the situation was messed up from the get go. Every last fisherman in this tournament would have been blown away if they had the opportunity to sit in that little room on saturday night, and listen to the debate that unfolded! The ruling was wrong.


----------



## FREON

PELAGICHITMAN said:


> The way it was handled by the commitee was not at all professional. They were the only people in the room getting upset. Notso can say what he thinks but thats not at all how it really went down. Disqualifying a catch of this magnitude on a "grey area" of the IGFA rules is preposterous. No rule was broken according to the rule BOOK.


 Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that if you lost control of the fish, that the only way you could regain control was by utilization of a hook. My understanding is that they had the fish boatside, gaffed it, and in the process of boating the fish the fish became ungaffed and the line/leader broke and that they then had no control of the fish at that point. They then were able to regain control later by use of rope and gaff.


----------



## InfamousJ

> The fish parted leader, then ripped free from the flying gaff momentarily. The fish was mortally wounded with the gaff shot, and was billed, tail roped, and boated.





FREON said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that if you lost control of the fish, that the only way you could regain control was by utilization of a hook. My understanding is that they had the fish boatside, gaffed it, and in the process of boating the fish the fish became ungaffed and the line/leader broke and that they then had no control of the fish at that point. They then were able to regain control later by use of rope and gaff.


that's my best guess also... fish was hooked, gaffed, broke leader (parted in his words), parted the gaff also... then later grabbed by bill and rope.. once it parted the leader and gaff and left the side of the boat is where it was no longer caught imo... interesting scenario indeed...

did anyone radio the committee boat from marlin magic about the catch and what was said? what a carzy year with two million dollar tournaments having weird endings (carolinas no license DQ)


----------



## FREON

IGFA rules state if you lose control of fish, which is what happened ( from everything I have been told)


----------



## PELAGICHITMAN

FREON said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I thought that if you lost control of the fish, that the only way you could regain control was by utilization of a hook. My understanding is that they had the fish boatside, gaffed it, and in the process of boating the fish the fish became ungaffed and the line/leader broke and that they then had no control of the fish at that point. They then were able to regain control later by use of rope and gaff.


I hear that one a lot, but if you are trying to rehook a dying fish how do you do so without breaking rule number 10 (intentionally foul hooking her). Also if somebody knows where in the book this continuous control rule is please let me know.


----------



## bigfishtx

PELAGICHITMAN said:


> I hear that one a lot, but if you are trying to rehook a dying fish how do you do so without breaking rule number 10 (intentionally foul hooking her). Also if somebody knows where in the book this continuous control rule is please let me know.


Sounds like you need an attorney....BUT:

If it happend like you said then I don't think you have a leg to stand on, once the fish came loose then it is free.

From that point forward regardless of what happened before, the fish must be hooked and caught according to the book. Catching them again with the gaff is not IGFA approved. Neither is catching one by hand, or, by tailrope, or, by net.

I feel your pain though.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Pelagichitman,

Sorry to hear about all of this. I know you guys were just trying to secure your catch and I don't blame you for bringing her to the docks. All most of us who were in the tournament have heard is what has been stated above. Please tell us how it went down! 

David


----------



## redfishlaw

I just read the IGFA rules...this seemed to be the only one that specifically applied.

"14. If a fish escapes before gaffing or netting and is recaptured by​any method other than as outlined in the angling rules."

Now I did just blow through them, but can anyone send me to the specific rule that applies as I could not find it, as it appears everyone agrees this fish was "gaffed" before escaping.

Just wondering.


----------



## justhookit

PELAGICHITMAN said:


> I hear that one a lot, but if you are trying to rehook a dying fish how do you do so without breaking rule number 10 (intentionally foul hooking her)


You can't, which is the point of the rule.

Sucks for y'all though. So how long was the fish "loose" before the regaffing?


----------



## PELAGICHITMAN

It all boils down to what in the IGFA rule book. The IGFA representative could not give us the rule that we supposedly broke. Rule 14 was the one he felt like we broke.... does anyone understand his reasoning behind that one cause I sure don't? We have talked to several different people at the IGFA, and got mixed rulings from each, what a mess.


----------



## MB

PELAGICHITMAN said:


> It all boils down to what in the IGFA rule book. The IGFA representative could not give us the rule that we supposedly broke. Rule 14 was the one he felt like we broke.... does anyone understand his reasoning behind that one cause I sure don't? We have talked to several different people at the IGFA, and got mixed rulings from each, what a mess.


Don't debate this here or on any other web site ...... If you feel you have a case the last thing you want is the other side bringing in all this web BS ....

Sorry for the questionable ruling 

*MB
*


----------



## southtexasreds

*The following acts will disqualify a catch:*
1. Failure to comply with equipment or angling regulations.
2. The act of persons other than the angler in touching any part of
the rod, reel, or line (including the double line) either bodily or with
any device, from the time a fish strikes or takes the bait or lure, until
the fish is either landed or released, or in giving any aid other than that
allowed in the rules and regulations. If an obstacle to the passage of the
line through the rod guides has to be removed from the line, then the
obstacle (whether chum, floatline, rubber band, or other material) shall
be held and cut free. Under no circumstances should the line be held
or touched by anyone other than the angler during this process.
3. Resting the rod in a rod holder, on the gunwale of the boat, or
any other object while playing the fish.
4. Handlining or using a handline or rope attached in any manner
to the angler's line or leader for the purpose of holding or lifting the
fish.
5. Shooting, harpooning, or lancing any fish (including sharks and
halibuts) at any stage of the catch.
6. Chumming with or using as bait the flesh, blood, skin, or any
part of mammals other than hair or pork rind used in lures designed for
trolling or casting.
7. Using a boat or device to beach or drive a fish into shallow water
in order to deprive the fish of its normal ability to swim.
8. Changing the rod or reel while the fish is being played.
9. Splicing, removing, or adding to the line while the fish is being
played.
10. Intentionally foul hooking a fish.
11. Catching a fish in a manner that the double line never leaves the
rod tip.
12. Using a size or kind of bait that is illegal to possess.
13. Attaching the angler's line or leader to part of a boat or other
object for the purpose of holding or lifting the fish.
14. If a fish escapes *before* gaffing or netting and is recaptured by
any method other than as outlined in the angling rules.
*The following situations will disqualify a catch:*
1. When a rod breaks (while the fish is being played) in a manner
that reduces the length of the tip below minimum dimensions or
severely impairs its angling characteristics.
2. Mutilation to the fish, prior to landing or boating the catch,
caused by sharks, other fish, mammals, or propellers that remove or
penetrate the flesh. (Injuries caused by leader or line, scratches, old
healed scars or regeneration deformities are not considered to be disqualifying
injuries.) Any mutilation on the fish must be shown in a
photograph and fully explained in a separate report accompanying the
record application.​
3. When a fish is hooked or entangled on more than one line.

If your story is true, and you gaffed the fish prior in time to the leader separating, *and you violated no other rules*, then it seems you caught this fish. However, for example--if you are swinging down to gaff the fish, and you cut/break the leader on the way down before the gaff penetrates the fish, then you would have violated rule 14, even if she had "escaped" for only a second. 

But, if you get a gaff into her first, and then the next gaffman cuts/breaks the leader with his gaff swing, one can easily argue rule 14 is void, because she's already got a gaff in her (and Angling Regs #8 allows for multiple gaffers). 

Pelagic Hitman, if the situation is exactly as you tell it, and without the exclusion of any key details, you have one hell of a fight on your hands; one that you should fight.

If so, then at the very least, if different IGFA reps are truly contradicting one another, you need a lawyer (I bet you could find one to take it on contingency; that's a crapload of money). He'll sue to force an impartial third party to make a ruling. If/when you win, IGFA needs to amend/clarify the rules so this doesn't happen in the future...this isn't fair to any of the contestants (or to us future ones for that matter!).

And no, I don't have an interest in this fight, other than to see the actual winner be rewarded (whichever that might be--I don't know either of them).

Good luck to all...
Robby 

Note: I couldn't find anywhere in the rules where the word "gaffing", as it applies throughout the rules (including 14), is defined. A "gaff" is defined, but the act of "gaffing" is not. If the definition of gaffing is physically bringing the fish into the boat, then it sounds like you're screwed. If the definition of gaffing is "puncturing a fish with a gaff, as defined", then sounds like you have a great argument.


----------



## igo320

If the application for the tournament stated "All decisions by the tournament committee are final" I believe you sign the application and it then becomes a contract between angler team and the tournament. You are SOL in any litigation. 

I think


----------



## MB

igo320 said:


> If the application for the tournament stated "All decisions by the tournament committee are final" I believe you sign the application and it then becomes a contract between angler team and the tournament. You are SOL in any litigation.
> 
> *I think*


LOL 

*MB*


----------



## DirtKat

igo320 said:


> If the application for the tournament stated "All decisions by the tournament committee are final" I believe you sign the application and it then becomes a contract between angler team and the tournament. You are SOL in any litigation.
> 
> *I think*


 What, are you part of the committe!?:headknock:an4::an4::an4:


----------



## southtexasreds

igo320 said:


> If the application for the tournament stated "All decisions by the tournament committee are final" I believe you sign the application and it then becomes a contract between angler team and the tournament. You are SOL in any litigation.
> 
> I think


You're still living in that idealistic world where contracts mean something?? I've been rolled too many times in my short ride on this earth to believe that anymore. Welcome to liberal America...when in doubt, right or wrong, sue the s**t out of someone.

But seriously, in this guys case, if the tourney is ruled by IGFA rules, then follow them. If there's a question, get it answered before it happens again. Next time it might be you.


----------



## shauntexex

I've read the Poco rules committee is somehow affiliated(family/friends) of the winning boat Wham Bam Boom if so that is surely a conflict of interest and should be looked at.... Read from the victoria advocate


----------



## 05starkid

*poco inshore*

The boat that sold for 57k was Junk Yard Dawg from Louisiana, A big viking. Pipe Dream Went for 40k. People were asking about inshore. We finished 9th out of 96 teams in master angler. If you weighed ur 2 reds and 5 trout per day you stayed competitive. We were 15th after day one and didnt find any big reds on day two. My partner and I had never fished poc. We arrived on sunday fishing everyday from 6-5 to learn the bays. The tides the previous couple weeks were extremely high. Lots of areas were fresh and it was a fun challenge to learn a huge area of the coast. We averaged around 100 miles a day round trip. Monday to Saturday we had been 580 miles in the boat. We found most of our trout in West Matty/South Espiritu Santo Bay and some reds in San Antonio and near ceder lake/Bayou. The weather changed from prefishing so we fished 3 spots on tourney day that we had never fished. The tides we were getting were not providing a lot of movement. Big trout was 5.9 I think. I turned lose a 6 lb fish on wednesday before the tournament. 25 in fish were tuff to come by. Thats just how it goes sometimes. I was surprised to see so many small trout. We grinded all day everyday fishing to the very last second. It was an incredible week. It was a fun tournament and I will do my best to never miss a Poco Bueno.


----------



## shauntexex

Brooks?



05starkid said:


> The boat that sold for 57k was Junk Yard Dawg from Louisiana, A big viking. Pipe Dream Went for 40k. People were asking about inshore. We finished 9th out of 96 teams in master angler. If you weighed ur 2 reds and 5 trout per day you stayed competitive. We were 15th after day one and didnt find any big reds on day two. My partner and I had never fished poc. We arrived on sunday fishing everyday from 6-5 to learn the bays. The tides the previous couple weeks were extremely high. Lots of areas were fresh and it was a fun challenge to learn a huge area of the coast. We averaged around 100 miles a day round trip. Monday to Saturday we had been 580 miles in the boat. We found most of our trout in West Matty/South Espiritu Santo Bay and some reds in San Antonio and near ceder lake/Bayou. The weather changed from prefishing so we fished 3 spots on tourney day that we had never fished. The tides we were getting were not providing a lot of movement. Big trout was 5.9 I think. I turned lose a 6 lb fish on wednesday before the tournament. 25 in fish were tuff to come by. Thats just how it goes sometimes. I was surprised to see so many small trout. We grinded all day everyday fishing to the very last second. It was an incredible week. It was a fun tournament and I will do my best to never miss a Poco Bueno.


----------



## 05starkid

howd you know.. yessir


----------



## shauntexex

What other Shaun do you know! Nice report and congrats sounds like y'all put in a lot of work bro


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

If the fish becomes unhooked and ungaffed, then rule #4 comes into play to try to rehook it, unless you could figure out how to hook it with a rod and another hook, then that boils down to Rule #11 and subrule #3 under #14 where he is hooked on more than one line. Several of these rules overlap to a degree in this case.

I wasn't there, but not looking good for the home team per rule #14 to start.


----------



## igo320

DirtKat said:


> What, are you part of the committe!?


I have signed many tournament registrations and every one of them has that sentence. That's what Tournament Directors do to protect themselves. Now go bang your head against a gay dolphin.
:dance:


----------



## aTm91

Obviously you people on this forum do not read well or pay attention to details very well. The fish was hooked, gaffed, then broke free from both the leader and the gaff, and then was found flopping on the surface where they gaffed it again. This counts as a free gaff as there was no way for them to determine if that was their fish or not. So come one people stop being ignorant and stop arguing just to argue and stop asking questions that have already been answered. Just read the **** forum and if you had nothing to do with the tourny then just sit back and watch and keep your mouth shut. It sucks for the marlin magic but rules are rules and Poco Bueno did not become one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world by bending the rules. They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament. It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world. Also when people take boats such as a 26' center console fishing up to 180 miles offshore they are just putting themselves in harms way. Lets say a 30 foot center console was out at Perdido and a thunderstorm rolled in and the waves went from 1-2's to 7-8's and the boat capsized, then one of us in our multi million dollar fishing machines would have to stop fishing just to rescue the idiots who shouldn't have been out there in the first place. Leave the big boy tournaments to the big boats who actually belong there, center consoles belong in the SKA circuit, not the Blue Marlin Battlewagon tournaments.


----------



## Outcast

Wow.....I may have to bring my lil cheap 38ft CC next year.



aTm91 said:


> Obviously you people on this forum do not read well or pay attention to details very well. The fish was hooked, gaffed, then broke free from both the leader and the gaff, and then was found flopping on the surface where they gaffed it again. This counts as a free gaff as there was no way for them to determine if that was their fish or not. So come one people stop being ignorant and stop arguing just to argue and stop asking questions that have already been answered. Just read the **** forum and if you had nothing to do with the tourny then just sit back and watch and keep your mouth shut. It sucks for the marlin magic but rules are rules and Poco Bueno did not become one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world by bending the rules. They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament. It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world. Also when people take boats such as a 26' center console fishing up to 180 miles offshore they are just putting themselves in harms way. Lets say a 30 foot center console was out at Perdido and a thunderstorm rolled in and the waves went from 1-2's to 7-8's and the boat capsized, then one of us in our multi million dollar fishing machines would have to stop fishing just to rescue the idiots who shouldn't have been out there in the first place. Leave the big boy tournaments to the big boats who actually belong there, center consoles belong in the SKA circuit, not the Blue Marlin Battlewagon tournaments.


----------



## MB

aTm91 said:


> Obviously you people on this forum do not read well or pay attention to details very well. The fish was hooked, gaffed, then broke free from both the leader and the gaff, and then was found flopping on the surface where they gaffed it again. This counts as a free gaff as there was no way for them to determine if that was their fish or not. *So come one people stop being ignorant and stop arguing just to argue *and stop asking questions that have already been answered. Just read the **** forum and if you had nothing to do with the tourny then just sit back and watch and *keep your mouth shut.* It sucks for the marlin magic but rules are rules and Poco Bueno did not become one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world by bending the rules. They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament. It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so *maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world*. Also when people take boats such as a 26' center console fishing up to 180 miles offshore they are just putting themselves in harms way. Lets say a 30 foot center console was out at Perdido and a thunderstorm rolled in and the waves went from 1-2's to 7-8's and the boat capsized, *then one of us in our multi million dollar fishing machines would have to stop fishing just to rescue the idiots who shouldn't have been out there in the first place*. *Leave the big boy tournaments to the big boats who actually belong there*, center consoles belong in the SKA circuit, not the Blue Marlin Battlewagon tournaments.


Sooooo .... First post here is it ??? 

You might find your stay ........ ( a little challenging ).

Good luck,

*MB*


----------



## rsparker67

wow, nice first post....


----------



## MB

Outcast said:


> Wow.....I may have to bring my lil cheap 38ft CC next year.


Hay Outcast,

I don't think the 38' Foutain qualifies as a " BIG BOY BOAT " in his eyes ....

I wonder if a 35' Cabo is a " BIG BOY BOAT " ?????

*MB*


----------



## MB

Hay Don,

What qualifies as a " BIG BOY BOAT " ????

*MB*


----------



## pacontender

I would like to see how well that would go over with a guy like Dan Allen Hughes on his 39 venture if they wanted to fish POCO and were told they couldn't because it's a center console.


----------



## aTm91

yes it is my first post because I have been sitting back watching you wanna be's bicker at each other......and I haven't seen many center consoles in the Bisbee's tournaments, or in the Bahamas Billfish Championship. The fact of the matter is that the people on here do not pay attention to the posts being made and then when they do reply they make some stupid, irrelevant comment.


----------



## aTm91

pacontender said:


> I would like to see how well that would go over with a guy like Dan Allen Hughes on his 39 venture if they wanted to fish POCO and were told they couldn't because it's a center console.


he would probably just bring his sea force down to fish it....its called air conditioning and water makers and comfort.......dont start name dropping


----------



## Swells

Wooo, ATM91 I can feel the love in yer message. Perhaps you need to go to the Dale Carnegie School of how to win friends and influence people?

Now I have no idea about this POCO tourney, other than it is NOT one of the best in the world, and under C&R rules (that's catch and release only for billfish) from the IFGA, all the crew would need is to leader the fish and maybe take a length measurement with the right kind of picture and maybe a video. The problem as I see it was killing a marlin that was for all practical purposes about dead anyways. Buncha freaking marlin meat haulers I guess, like Hawaii. How sad, sad, sad.



> They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament.


You not only insulted about four-fifths of the 2Cool fishing forum boat owners but that didn't make any sense in the least. The stability rating of any boat is it's "righting moment" and that can be severely compromised by high tuna towers even on a semi-displacement sportsfisher. Indeed, some of the center console boats of about 30 feet can be more seaworthy than some banged up old sportsfisher of the same size or larger for this reason, as has been proven off Alaska in some of the worse weather you can imagine. Such disregard for boat stability ratings leads me to believe you don't know what you're talking about in the least.

So y'all want to talk like an alligator but really you have a hummingbird arse. What happened, happened and the Magic dudes can protest the protest or sue, and it is none of our business. Aside from that crew, who cares as long as everyone had an OK time? I wouldn't respond except that your post darn near offended everyone here.
-sammie


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD

[IQUOTE=aTm91;2888648]Obviously you people on this forum do not read well or pay attention to details very well. The fish was hooked, gaffed, then broke free from both the leader and the gaff, and then was found flopping on the surface where they gaffed it again. This counts as a free gaff as there was no way for them to determine if that was their fish or not. So come one people stop being ignorant and stop arguing just to argue and stop asking questions that have already been answered. Just read the **** forum and if you had nothing to do with the tourny then just sit back and watch and keep your mouth shut. It sucks for the marlin magic but rules are rules and Poco Bueno did not become one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world by bending the rules. They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament. It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world. Also when people take boats such as a 26' center console fishing up to 180 miles offshore they are just putting themselves in harms way. Lets say a 30 foot center console was out at Perdido and a thunderstorm rolled in and the waves went from 1-2's to 7-8's and the boat capsized, then one of us in our multi million dollar fishing machines would have to stop fishing just to rescue the idiots who shouldn't have been out there in the first place. Leave the big boy tournaments to the big boats who actually belong there, center consoles belong in the SKA circuit, not the Blue Marlin Battlewagon tournaments.[/QUOTE]

There is no doubt that some people push the envelope, just like all the boats with fuel on the deck ( diesel and gas). But if it went to 7-8 you wouldnt' be fishing on your ride you would be holding on. so dont worry you wont loose any fishing time. POCO went by IGFA rules and were correct. But your battlewagon can get in a bind as well and you might be glad to see a little help, the gulf doesn't discriminate. Andsome of those center consoles cost everybit as much as 10-15 year old sportfisher inthe 35 ft range that are all over the board at POCO and anywhere else.


----------



## MB

aTm91 said:


> yes it is my first post because I have been sitting back watching you wanna be's bicker at each other......and I haven't seen many center consoles in the Bisbee's tournaments, or in the Bahamas Billfish Championship. The fact of the matter is that the people on here do not pay attention to the posts being made and then when they do reply they make some stupid, irrelevant comment.


Well it's our lucky day .......We now have you the " BIG BOY BOAT GUY " to straighten us all out. Thank God you showed up when you did .....

*MB*


----------



## aTm91

MB said:


> Well it's our lucky day .......We now have you the " BIG BOY BOAT GUY " to straighten us all out. Thank God you showed up when you did .....
> 
> *MB*


 well you're welcome and I will be glad to straighten anything else out for you. and yes I am the BIG BOY BOAT GUY considering i'm sitting on my big boat right now, at sea , using my KVH satellite internet

and Swells,

you just said that you have no idea about the Poco tournament, so how would you know if it was one of the more prestigious tourny's in the world? like i said earlier people just make irrelevant posts. there arent many tournaments where the total purse is a hair away from 1.4 million...


----------



## CajunBob

An't that a shame that people like this are allowed to breed. !!!



aTm91 said:


> Obviously you people on this forum do not read well or pay attention to details very well. The fish was hooked, gaffed, then broke free from both the leader and the gaff, and then was found flopping on the surface where they gaffed it again. This counts as a free gaff as there was no way for them to determine if that was their fish or not. So come one people stop being ignorant and stop arguing just to argue and stop asking questions that have already been answered. Just read the **** forum and if you had nothing to do with the tourny then just sit back and watch and keep your mouth shut. It sucks for the marlin magic but rules are rules and Poco Bueno did not become one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world by bending the rules. They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament. It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world. Also when people take boats such as a 26' center console fishing up to 180 miles offshore they are just putting themselves in harms way. Lets say a 30 foot center console was out at Perdido and a thunderstorm rolled in and the waves went from 1-2's to 7-8's and the boat capsized, then one of us in our multi million dollar fishing machines would have to stop fishing just to rescue the idiots who shouldn't have been out there in the first place. Leave the big boy tournaments to the big boats who actually belong there, center consoles belong in the SKA circuit, not the Blue Marlin Battlewagon tournaments.


----------



## Swells

aTm91 said:


> and Swells,
> 
> you just said that you have no idea about the Poco tournament, so how would you know if it was one of the more prestigious tourny's in the world? like i said earlier people just make irrelevant posts. there arent many tournaments where the total purse is a hair away from 1.4 million...


Keep talking brother. I have several kinds of shovels to help you dig a bigger and deeper hole. -sammy


----------



## ropewfo

*POCO*



CajunBob said:


> An't that a shame that people like this are allowed to breed. !!!


X2. His attitude would indicate that he has never worked a day in his life. I would bet that his DADDY made the money like many other "hot shots" on this forum. If it was not his dad, then maybe his grandfather. It does take a special talent to insult that many people in one post though.

I have fished POCO on a battle wagon and I would fish it on a center console. Don't be mad at Marlin Majic because he caught a larger fish than you did. If you caught one at all.

Sorry about the tough luck M.M.


----------



## rsparker67

aTm91 said:


> yes I am the BIG BOY BOAT GUY considering i'm sitting on my big boat right now, at sea , using my KVH satellite internet
> QUOTE]
> So is it YOUR boat or you just a want-a-be?


----------



## wampuscat

Big boat = Blue marlin?????

Past State record blue was on Clark Spikes 28 footer
Current State Record Blue marlin Tom Lockharts 29 footer

Maybe big boat only catch little fish?

808 blue fin tuna state record Niel Isacks 33 footer


----------



## rsparker67

He's just a deckhand that thinks he's a bad arse cuz he fish's on a BIG BOAT... to bad he aint chit. time for him to go wash the boat before the owner flies in...


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish

aTm91 said:


> well you're welcome and I will be glad to straighten anything else out for you. and yes I am the BIG BOY BOAT GUY


Haha, classic. Did you really just say that? What an idiot.


----------



## Charles Helm

aTm91 said:


> The fact of the matter is that the people on here do not pay attention to the posts being made and then when they do reply they make some stupid, irrelevant comment.












Irony. Got to love it.


----------



## MB

aTm91 said:


> well you're welcome *and I will be glad to straighten anything else out for you*. and yes I am the BIG BOY BOAT GUY considering i'm sitting on my big boat right now, at sea , using my KVH satellite internet
> 
> and Swells,
> 
> you just said that you have no idea about the Poco tournament, so how would you know if it was one of the more prestigious tourny's in the world? like i said earlier people just make irrelevant posts. there arent many tournaments where the total purse is a hair away from 1.4 million...


You said *" I will be glad to straighten anything else out for you "* ....

OK ........

You need to let someone dunk you under water long enough to where you lose conciseness so that when you wake up maybe you'll have a kinder personality ..... Currantly the one you have right now needs an attitude adjustment, and a good dunking may just work.

I would accept this as a good faith effort to *" straighten anything else out for you ".*

BTW: Please post video of dunking for all 2 Coolers ...

Thank You,

*MB*


----------



## mdwi

Wow! Attitudes, egos, controversy... cannot wait for 2011 Poco!!


----------



## rsparker67

funny thing about his post is that the size of the boat doen't make you a better fisherman...this tournament just showed that the big fish dont care about the size of the boat... thats what its all about, catching fish, not if your in a/c when the fish hits... to bad he has aTm in his name.


----------



## rodsnscrews

Walter Fondron would not be happy about this years POCO! Maybe its time for POCO to go to catch and release only ......he who catches the most wins! WOW 6 431-475 pounders think that ain't prime breeders! Think about it !


----------



## rattler

rsparker67 said:


> funny thing about his post is that the size of the boat doen't make you a better fisherman...this tournament just showed that the big fish dont care about the size of the boat... thats what its all about, catching fish, not if your in a/c when the fish hits... to bad he has aTm in his name.


Maybe the Big Boy Boat is to compensate for the "Little Bait Syndrome".:mpd:

>E


----------



## BF

Wow this is really starting to heat up now-----


----------



## gray gost

someone keep stirring the pot. this is better than cable.


----------



## InfamousJ

dammit, and its my bedtime.... so who's the big *man* boat guy if he's the boy?


----------



## MB

InfamousJ said:


> dammit, and its my bedtime.... so who's the big *man* boat guy if he's the boy?


I got to thinking about some of the comments and phrases ( aTm91 ) used and I've come to a possible conclusion.

This must be a chick ....

Who else can insult a guy or a group of guys faster ? :spineyes:

The " BIG MAN BOAT GUYS " are the rest of us pee-on's that work for a living, earn and pay our own way, and try not to make too many waves that cause the water to get choppy.

*MB*


----------



## CajunBob

Now thats funny right there.:cheers:



rattler said:


> Maybe the Big Boy Boat is to compensate for the "Little Bait Syndrome".:mpd:
> 
> >E


----------



## yamahammer

aTm91 = just another aggie perpetuating the stereotype..................:wink:



Sorry aggies, just couldn't resist the temptation.:biggrin: Really, I beg for forgiveness.

Hook'em Horns!!!


----------



## aTm91

rsparker67 said:


> He's just a deckhand that thinks he's a bad arse cuz he fish's on a BIG BOAT... to bad he aint chit. time for him to go wash the boat before the owner flies in...


actually I am the owner, smart***...and I did make the money myself, if you paid attention in finance classes then making money on the stock market and real estate market was not that hard...and my deck hands are the chit and probably some of the most experienced fishermen in the world. Its amazing what you can learn when you just pay attention and dont just blab about stupid chit


----------



## sbs5950




----------



## Chase This!

Worst thread i've seen in a long time. Which really stinks, b/c it started out so good. 

Brandon


----------



## saltylady

Chase This! said:


> Worst thread i've seen in a long time. Which really stinks, b/c it started out so good.
> 
> Brandon


*Well said enough already sad2sm*


----------



## The Last Mango

Chase This! said:


> Worst thread i've seen in a long time. Which really stinks, b/c it started out so good.
> 
> Brandon


I agree, it's amazing what a fish,deer or woman will do to a man's integrity!


----------



## jewfish

Last time I checked, POCO ws a fishing tournament, Not a beauty Tournament


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

aTm91 said:


> actually I am the owner, smart***...and I did make the money myself, if you paid attention in finance classes then making money on the stock market and real estate market was not that hard...and my deck hands are the chit and probably some of the most experienced fishermen in the world. Its amazing what you can learn when you just pay attention and dont just blab about stupid chit


Im still waiting to see pics...of your boat, your most experienced deck hands in the world and your cute, pretty little face, sweetheart.:butterfly


----------



## MB

Where's the pics of the other winning Teams/Fish?

MB


----------



## Money Game

*aTm91*

tell us about your catch for this year's POCO. 

which boat is yours


----------



## Chase This!

Maybe now we can get this thread LOCKED.


POCO BUENO COMMITTEE PRESS RELEASE REGARDING THE DQ 


For Immediate Release 

From: Poco Bueno Invitational Tournament 

July 19, 2010 

The Tournament Committee of the Poco Bueno Invitational Fishing Tournament would like to clarify the recent ruling of the Rules Committee that disqualified a Blue Marlin, in accordance with tournament IGFA rules. 

Pursuant to Tournament rules, the Committee received a handwritten Protest Letter recounting eyewitness observation to the boating of a Blue Marlin and the potential violation of IGFA rules, leading to the questioning of the crew regarding the event. 

According to crew testimony to the Rules Committee, the fish was fought to the side of the boat, the leader parted and the gaff pulled free from the fish. According to IGFA rules number 14 and number 1, at that point in time, the fish is free swimming and constitutes an escape. At that point the fish is lost. 

According to the crew in their testimony, the fish was not connected to the rod or gaff and the fish went away then floated up at some time and distance and then they came alongside and captured the fish. 

These events are clearly in contrast to the intent of the Angling Rules and the Tournament Rules Committee made their decision based on the Official Rules of the IGFA and stand by their decision.


----------



## TxBlue

I think that the fact that Poco is one of the last big money "Kill Tournaments" makes it one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world. I am all for catch and release, but as this situation shows, the "End Game" adds a whole new level of fishing to the tournament. Chasing Rats for points is nice, but first hooking a big fish, and then actually getting them IN the boat adds a whole new level of skill. There is a reason that most of the really big money tournaments are still kill tournaments. (Bisbees, Big Rock, White Marlin Open&#8230;..)

I truly feel bad for the Marlin Magic crew, they got the right fish hooked up (closer to a win than we got) but were unable to finish the process. When we saw them hooked up, and then heard the following radio banter about what happened, it made me sick to my stomach. In most tournaments, they would have had a catch, but Poco is not most tournaments.

Like the tournament workers shirts said&#8230;."If you don't like the rules&#8230;start your own **** tournament!"


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

jewfish said:


> Last time I checked, POCO ws a fishing tournament, Not a beauty Tournament


Exactly! I had one guy tell me he spent the whole tournament watching the British Open! How is that fishing? Most of you guys in the big boats couldn't catch a fish if he jumped in your boat! You have to higher crews who know what the hell they are doing. Sitting in the AC all day and running out when your crew catches your fish makes you a poser! Nothing else! I was the guy with the 34 Sea Vee at perdido and I would do it again. Big CC's can do anything a big boat can do and a whole lot more!


----------



## Money Game

*elapsed time*

I think the salient point ommitted from PelagicHitman's posts was the time that passed between the mortal gaffing of the big blue, and the subsequent billing/gaffing/tail roping of the same. That has yet to be established from this thread, or from the published reports.

Was that measured in seconds or minutes???


----------



## Snap Draggin

BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA me tinks some folks on here got trolled by some loon with a burn.


----------



## Money Game

*Rep Power*

I just noticed that InfamousJ, Chase This, Blue Water Breaux and Snap Draggin have almost identical rep power of 21,474,000 and change....wow!

who can't work a flying gaff? geez.


----------



## James Howell

ooooh, ouch. 


InfamousJ said:


> anyone here know how to work a flying gaff?


----------



## KJON

Snap Draggin said:


> BAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA me tinks some folks on here got trolled by some loon with a burn.


LMAO, I've been watchin, waitin to see when The Snap would jump in!!! good one!


----------



## swifty

aTm91 said:


> ...It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world....


I'm just a bay fisherman and haven't read all the BS about who won and who didn't BUT...my 2 cents worth. How can this be the most prestigious tournament in the world when it's a "fish kill" tourney? I don't give a rats arse if the meat gets donated to needy people. Those fish are beautiful and probably breeders and should remain in the water whether you caught it from a $1mil dinghy or a CC. This BS about who won probably would not have happened if it was a catch and release tourney....you know get the leader get a quick pic\vid and release to fight another day. Seriously, why bring them back to port? So the haves\have nots can pat each other on the back and argue about this and that. Very silly.

Carry on with the bickering....this post will get lost amongst the bickering but seriously consider your statement on the most "prestigious" friggn tourney. That is some serious BS right there.

swifty

swifty


----------



## Bayduck

*Interesting*

TeamJefe & atm91 use the same computer ?

Same ip


----------



## wampuscat

swifty said:


> I'm just a bay fisherman and haven't read all the BS about who won and who didn't BUT...my 2 cents worth. How can this be the most prestigious tournament in the world when it's a "fish kill" tourney? I don't give a rats arse if the meat gets donated to needy people. Those fish are beautiful and probably breeders and should remain in the water whether you caught it from a $1mil dinghy or a CC. This BS about who won probably would not have happened if it was a catch and release tourney....you know get the leader get a quick pic\vid and release to fight another day. Seriously, why bring them back to port? So the haves\have nots can pat each other on the back and argue about this and that. Very silly.
> 
> Carry on with the bickering....this post will get lost amongst the bickering but seriously consider your statement on the most "prestigious" friggn tourney. That is some serious BS right there.
> 
> swifty
> 
> swifty


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! as a bay fisherman you must release all of your beutiful fish? And believe me tag and release tournaments have more chalenges than drop em on the doc and wiegh em tournaments.


----------



## Listo

aTm91 said:


> Obviously you people on this forum do not read well or pay attention to details very well. The fish was hooked, gaffed, then broke free from both the leader and the gaff, and then was found flopping on the surface where they gaffed it again. This counts as a free gaff as there was no way for them to determine if that was their fish or not. So come one people stop being ignorant and stop arguing just to argue and stop asking questions that have already been answered. Just read the **** forum and if you had nothing to do with the tourny then just sit back and watch and keep your mouth shut. It sucks for the marlin magic but rules are rules and Poco Bueno did not become one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world by bending the rules. They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament. It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world. Also when people take boats such as a 26' center console fishing up to 180 miles offshore they are just putting themselves in harms way. Lets say a 30 foot center console was out at Perdido and a thunderstorm rolled in and the waves went from 1-2's to 7-8's and the boat capsized, then one of us in our multi million dollar fishing machines would have to stop fishing just to rescue the idiots who shouldn't have been out there in the first place. Leave the big boy tournaments to the big boats who actually belong there, center consoles belong in the SKA circuit, not the Blue Marlin Battlewagon tournaments.


WOW! What a complete waste of good sperm you are fella. I have fished Poco for years in both and would rather win it in our old 31 oceanmaster any day of the week. Hate to bring up current events. But, seems to me the guys in the 31 kicked everyones A#$ It is about who is the best out there. Not the boat. Clearly. They showed who was the best last week. God bless Walter Fondren Do you even know who that is you spoiled little Bratt.


----------



## Swells

Dog piling is immanent!


----------



## notso

Listo said:


> WOW! What a complete waste of good sperm you are fella. I have fished Poco for years in both and would rather win it in our old 31 oceanmaster any day of the week. Hate to bring up current events. But, seems to me the guys in the 31 kicked everyones A#$ It is about who is the best out there. Not the boat. Clearly. They showed who was the best last week. God bless Walter Fondren Do you even know who that is you spoiled little Bratt.


Sorry Listo but I disagree about them showing who was the best but I get the rest of your point. The got the bite, got the fish to the boat, had him there, docile, and then they failed to execute. The best would have had the fish in the boat, no mess, no fuss, no controversy. The 5 boats that won money executed. Check out the video of Cusom Billed fish. Got the fish to the boat, controlled his head, measured quickly and applied the gaff. Looked like each crew member knew his role and executed it smoothly.

Congrats to all the winners. I feel bad for Marlin Magic and it would have been a great story for a 31 CC to win but they lost the tournament by not executing, plain and simple.


----------



## swifty

wampuscat said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! as a bay fisherman you must release all of your beutiful fish? And believe me tag and release tournaments have more chalenges than drop em on the doc and wiegh em tournaments.


So if it's more challenging...then why not take the challenge? Just say'n. 

swifty


----------



## Bill Fisher

Chase This! said:


> Maybe now we can get this thread LOCKED.


hopefully it'll just be locked and not deleted....... i might like to read it thru on some boring rainy day sometime

a thread like this is a good way to find out what kinda posters and posers are hanging out in these forums


----------



## MB

Bayduck said:


> TeamJefe & atm91 use the same computer ?
> 
> Same ip


Same ip. That says it all. Look up team jefe to see who this really is. It's someone who can't even sell used boat parts ...LOL )

What a joke!!!

MB


----------



## Bill Fisher

can't wait for the TIFT..........


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Ill bet Mont is real glad he got those new servers. This thread could have crashed and burned the old ones!


----------



## wampuscat

This weekend, water was green inside of Tequilla, nice and blue offshore of it. Caught one blue and a sail over by the hilltops, a sail by tequilla, and lost a blue on a nice rip close to big fish. Looks like all the keepers were down south, should be good for the Rock and Tift. Hope the weather stays nice. Saw a lot more bait in the blue water than in the green. Anyone fish boomvang, the east breaks, falcon etc. Kind of slow where we were at. we caught the #2 wahoo over by the hiltops, and had another one bite off that was much bigger. Saw lots of bait, including some nice size schools of skipjack tuna.


----------



## wampuscat

Bill Fisher said:


> can't wait for the TIFT..........


Good Luck at Tift!!!!!


----------



## Listo

notso said:


> Sorry Listo but I disagree about them showing who was the best but I get the rest of your point. The got the bite, got the fish to the boat, had him there, docile, and then they failed to execute. The best would have had the fish in the boat, no mess, no fuss, no controversy. The 5 boats that won money executed. Check out the video of Cusom Billed fish. Got the fish to the boat, controlled his head, measured quickly and applied the gaff. Looked like each crew member knew his role and executed it smoothly.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners. I feel bad for Marlin Magic and it would have been a great story for a 31 CC to win but they lost the tournament by not executing, plain and simple.


I understand what you are saying. And I agree. Everyone has a job and they should know it forwards and backwards. I have been fortunate enough to fish for a pretty good while with some amazing marlin fisherman like Wampuscat and some others. I don't understand how or why they gaffed the fish in the guts. Not what I would do. But, the fact remains they did catch the biggest that day. I would imagine those guys have put there time in and I feel for them.

2Cool people. Thanks a ton for providing me with the play by play info over here. It was greatly appreciated. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## High Hopes

Most of you are great fisherman and gentlemen, and a few of you are just ridiculous. The winners won, it sucks that they caught the fish, it died and they didn't get the win. You can catch a bill fish out of any boat and I know from experience (both of the ones I have caught @400lb(est. from length) blue and a 80lb(also est. from length) sail came on a 30' and a 21' boat and both within forty miles of shore). It is a kill tournament, but the fact that so many are caught in the gulf and were caught in the tournament, leads me to believe that the population of marlin is in decent shape, so who cares if a few are taken out they are not wasted and how often does this happen? Rarely do you see people bringing these to the dock. How many bay tournaments are not kill tournaments? 

Oh, and you arrogant big boat guy, I am engineering and building a thirty foot panga style boat that will be more sea worthy than your 'Big Boat', and I would love to have the chance to show up your big boat if I ever get invited to fish the tournament.


----------



## Navi

aTm91 said:


> Obviously you people on this forum do not read well or pay attention to details very well. The fish was hooked, gaffed, then broke free from both the leader and the gaff, and then was found flopping on the surface where they gaffed it again. This counts as a free gaff as there was no way for them to determine if that was their fish or not. So come one people stop being ignorant and stop arguing just to argue and stop asking questions that have already been answered. Just read the **** forum and if you had nothing to do with the tourny then just sit back and watch and keep your mouth shut. It sucks for the marlin magic but rules are rules and Poco Bueno did not become one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world by bending the rules. They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament. It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world. Also when people take boats such as a 26' center console fishing up to 180 miles offshore they are just putting themselves in harms way. Lets say a 30 foot center console was out at Perdido and a thunderstorm rolled in and the waves went from 1-2's to 7-8's and the boat capsized, then one of us in our multi million dollar fishing machines would have to stop fishing just to rescue the idiots who shouldn't have been out there in the first place. Leave the big boy tournaments to the big boats who actually belong there, center consoles belong in the SKA circuit, not the Blue Marlin Battlewagon tournaments.


Wow, talk about a bag of vinegar and water...


----------



## Cmount

It is a big ocean and there is room enough for all. The one point that may not have been brought up is that all the boats entered raised the pot to what it was (Big and Small). I have fished POCO many times in the past and was always glad that the boat I was on was as large as is was. Most times I wished it was larger because every time going out was rough as H***. This year was calm, makes a big difference who fishes and how far you go.
It was said before that this thread was one of the best I have read "in the beginning" I agree, and *THANK All Of YOU* that keep us, that choose not to fish, up to date, play by play, picture by picture.


----------



## bigfishtx

aTm91 said:


> Obviously you people on this forum do not read well or pay attention to details very well. The fish was hooked, gaffed, then broke free from both the leader and the gaff, and then was found flopping on the surface where they gaffed it again. This counts as a free gaff as there was no way for them to determine if that was their fish or not. So come one people stop being ignorant and stop arguing just to argue and stop asking questions that have already been answered. Just read the **** forum and if you had nothing to do with the tourny then just sit back and watch and keep your mouth shut. It sucks for the marlin magic but rules are rules and Poco Bueno did not become one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world by bending the rules. They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament. It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world. Also when people take boats such as a 26' center console fishing up to 180 miles offshore they are just putting themselves in harms way. Lets say a 30 foot center console was out at Perdido and a thunderstorm rolled in and the waves went from 1-2's to 7-8's and the boat capsized, then one of us in our multi million dollar fishing machines would have to stop fishing just to rescue the idiots who shouldn't have been out there in the first place. Leave the big boy tournaments to the big boats who actually belong there, center consoles belong in the SKA circuit, not the Blue Marlin Battlewagon tournaments.


I have not read through all of the posts but saw this one. What a gem. So, you are saying that POCO is just too good for a cheap little $140,000 center console?
Let me guess. You inherited your money? Lucky sperm club?

Give me a break, get off your high horse.


----------



## Mont

aTm91 said:


> well you're welcome and I will be glad to straighten anything else out for you. and yes I am the BIG BOY BOAT GUY considering i'm sitting on my big boat right now, at sea , using my KVH satellite internet
> 
> and Swells,
> 
> you just said that you have no idea about the Poco tournament, so how would you know if it was one of the more prestigious tourny's in the world? like i said earlier people just make irrelevant posts. there arent many tournaments where the total purse is a hair away from 1.4 million...


It looks like you can add reddie king to your list of accomplishments, bozo.


----------



## KevinA

TM 

come fish on our boat for a couple days and we will see just how big a boy u are... just bought some brand new bean bags so you should be comfortable...


----------



## FREON

KevinA said:


> TM
> 
> come fish on our boat for a couple days and we will see just how big a boy u are... just bought some brand new bean bags so you should be comfortable...


 Yeah, but do you have satellite service for his internet access? :ac550:


----------



## igo320

Anybody that can do an overnighter in July in a CC boat is a true fisherMAN. Done it and that will seperate the men from the boys. I would have given my lefty for 10 minutes on a leather sofa with some AC.


----------



## notso

Money Game said:


> I think the salient point ommitted from PelagicHitman's posts was the time that passed between the mortal gaffing of the big blue, and the subsequent billing/gaffing/tail roping of the same. That has yet to be established from this thread, or from the published reports.
> 
> Was that measured in seconds or minutes???


There is good reason it was ommitted from Pelagic's posts. Several eye witness accounts (yes, I have talked to 3 of them personally) have the time passed as between 8 and 15 minutes. The MM crew responded after the fish was lost the way we all would have. Threw stuff down in the boat, cursed, pouted and had time to get something to drink and then started moving again. They saw the fish floating at a distance that was great enough to put their boat on plane and run to the floating fish. It is important to note that they were a number of boats that had clear and close views of what happened. Hopefully the "controversy" is over. Poco did the right thing.

By the way, I have fished POCO on a 28' BlueStreak for 3 years and a 31 OceanMaster for 2 years. POCO was won one year in a 28 foot center console. I know you center console guys are tough but I prefer my couch, air conditioning and refrigeration. I'm sure it is an age thing.


----------



## iwanashark

rofl! his rep power is red! hahahaha thats funny Mr. weeks


----------



## Swells

iwanashark said:


> rofl! his rep power is red! hahahaha thats funny Mr. weeks


Well golly, he's lit up like a ho' house in Nevada with all them reddies.

Other than that, Poco provided quite a bit of suspense, intrigue, and stories of Big Blues way off SPI at the Perdido Spar.

The TIFT starts registering next week, hard to believe. I wonder if "Reddie Freddie" is a-comin' down to my parts of the woods, hmmmm. 
:an5:


----------



## iwanashark

Swells said:


> Well golly, he's lit up like a ho' house in Nevada with all them reddies.
> 
> Other than that, Poco provided quite a bit of suspense, intrigue, and stories of Big Blues way off SPI at the Perdido Spar.
> 
> The TIFT starts registering next week, hard to believe. I wonder if "Reddie Freddie" is a-comin' down to my parts of the woods, hmmmm.
> :an5:


 sry sometimes i'm slow. reddie king hahahahaha.


----------



## Bill Fisher

Swells said:


> The TIFT starts registering next week


do they allow center consoles or is it restricted to prestigious battle wagons?

i'm pretty sure there's no cats or avets allowed........... :biggrin:


----------



## vinsp

rattler said:


> Maybe the Big Boy Boat is to compensate for the "Little Bait Syndrome".:mpd:
> 
> >E





Bayduck said:


> TeamJefe & atm91 use the same computer ?
> 
> Same ip


is this the same atm91/team jefe can't check my self on Iphone
http://www.donzi.net/forums/showthread.php?t=60868&highlight=Team+jefe


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

You're not allowed to fish TIFT Offshore unless:
1. Your crew has all matching t shirts, visors, shorts, and the same color crocs. (If your crew doesn't have a full uniform stay at home...) 
2. You have spent $10,000 or more on bait this season.
3. You leave the dock before 4 AM...(Real men leave at midnight)(The wussies leave after 4)
4. You pull up to the diesel pump instead of the gas pump to fill up..(if you burn gas you s*ck at life...)
5. You spend $6,500 dollars on ice, fuel, and satelite tv/phone service so you can watch Tiger make that putt while, while conferencing calling with your buddies about it, and fishing the Camel's Head in A/C (per trip of course).
6. You can fall from the highest point of your boat and die

Of course we could always just get along and fish together because we're Texans and we like to fish offshore...Just sayin'


----------



## sea sick

aTm91 said:


> Obviously you people on this forum do not read well or pay attention to details very well. The fish was hooked, gaffed, then broke free from both the leader and the gaff, and then was found flopping on the surface where they gaffed it again. This counts as a free gaff as there was no way for them to determine if that was their fish or not. So come one people stop being ignorant and stop arguing just to argue and stop asking questions that have already been answered. Just read the **** forum and if you had nothing to do with the tourny then just sit back and watch and keep your mouth shut. It sucks for the marlin magic but rules are rules and Poco Bueno did not become one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world by bending the rules. They follow them very strictly. As for all the talk about how this was a "big boat" conspiracy, maybe yall are right. Maybe center consoles shouldn't be allowed in this tournament. It is one of the most prestigious tournaments in the world so maybe it should be fished by only the most prestigious boats in the world. Also when people take boats such as a 26' center console fishing up to 180 miles offshore they are just putting themselves in harms way. Lets say a 30 foot center console was out at Perdido and a thunderstorm rolled in and the waves went from 1-2's to 7-8's and the boat capsized, then one of us in our multi million dollar fishing machines would have to stop fishing just to rescue the idiots who shouldn't have been out there in the first place. Leave the big boy tournaments to the big boats who actually belong there, center consoles belong in the SKA circuit, not the Blue Marlin Battlewagon tournaments.


The only reason some one such as yourself, doesn't want a center console in this tourney, is cuz you'd be to embarrased having your ***** handed to you by some good ol boys. Half the big boat owners out there dont know chit about there own boat,much less how to fish.

I'd put you in that same catagory. No comon sense,couldn't rig a bait to hook their own *****. Your a mullet home boy lol


----------



## PELAGICHITMAN

notso said:


> There is good reason it was ommitted from Pelagic's posts. Several eye witness accounts (yes, I have talked to 3 of them personally) have the time passed as between 8 and 15 minutes. The MM crew responded after the fish was lost the way we all would have. Threw stuff down in the boat, cursed, pouted and had time to get something to drink and then started moving again. They saw the fish floating at a distance that was great enough to put their boat on plane and run to the floating fish. It is important to note that they were a number of boats that had clear and close views of what happened. Hopefully the "controversy" is over. Poco did the right thing.
> 
> By the way, I have fished POCO on a 28' BlueStreak for 3 years and a 31 OceanMaster for 2 years. POCO was won one year in a 28 foot center console. I know you center console guys are tough but I prefer my couch, air conditioning and refrigeration. I'm sure it is an age thing.


You guys are funny! The amount of time that the fish slipped the gaff was probably close to 1 minute. The only thing that was 8 to 15 minutes was the fight itself. the actual distance of the fish from the boat was inside of 50 yds. A split second or a minute... these facts are irrelevant, it was a caught fish. Your eye witness accounts are inaccurate sir.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Empty Pockets CC said:


> You're not allowed to fish TIFT Offshore unless:
> 6. You can fall from the highest point of your boat and die


hahaha!! :biggrin:

That's funny right there...

"Blue on !! Blue on !!!......whoa......ahhhh!!!!! SPLAT !"

dude...good thing your fell on your satellite phone.


----------



## sea sick

PELAGICHITMAN said:


> You guys are funny! The amount of time that the fish slipped the gaff was probably close to 1 minute. The only thing that was 8 to 15 minutes was the fight itself. the actual distance of the fish from the boat was inside of 50 yds. A split second or a minute... these facts are irrelevant, it was a caught fish. Your eye witness accounts are inaccurate sir.


These arguements are irrelevent!!! If it was a "caught fish" MM would have a fat check in hand. BUT, as we are going back and forth here, your accounts are inaccurate,including yo bank account :slimer:


----------



## joakster

You would think for $1mil + you would have a backup gaff? Just sayin..........


----------



## PELAGICHITMAN

joakster said:


> You would think for $1mil + you would have a backup gaff? Just sayin..........


Small boat, small crew man... what can you do.


----------



## sea sick

PELAGICHITMAN said:


> Small boat, small crew man... what can you do.


Man I don't care if the IGFA says it was a catch or not, or the POCO guys voted the wrong way, All those fellas who boated a bill did a jam up job at the end of the day. Congrats to all of them.


----------



## marlin50lrs

I'm very interested in hearing the payouts. How much did 1st place marlin get?


----------



## rsparker67

marlin50lrs said:


> I'm very interested in hearing the payouts. How much did 1st place marlin get?


from what i heard around 500k ... 2nd place (happy hour) got around 250k


----------



## gmoney

Wow! What a read. A lot of ups and downs involved over 45 pages. Thanks to the guys at Perido who started the thread and those who added to the storyline. Sorry MM. Feel for ya.
Got to be the thread of the year. Most excellent.


----------



## Texas Charter Fleet

All depends on whether you bought your half of the boat. Percentages break down by the number of places paid up to 6. in this tourney it was 5 places. Roughly... 40 to 45%, 2nd 25%, 3rd 18% 4th 11%, and 5th 8%. LAst I looked was Saturday afternoon so I didn't know how many or where we were at the time.

I know the math is off but you get the picture. POCO also takes out 7% for admin, and 25% for taxes.

Guaranteed minimum 10% of winning goes to crew, POCO makes sure of it. Plus 10% of other half of calcutta goes to crew if boat is bought by another.

All of it was taken care of in a very professional manner..ss#, tax ID ...

And the Bloody Mary's are good.


----------



## B-Sell

This has been very entertaining and educational to say the least. I personally know the crew of the Marlin Majic and I think that a congratulations is in order for some die hard fisherman who beat out 100 boats this weekend on a center console. Sloppy as the catch was they still beasted on the field. I understand the IGFA rules and there are some amendments that need to be made or a little clarification is needed. I know for a fact that given the circumstance anyone would have tried to weigh that fish in. They were not dishonest about it they told it exactly how it was. The saddest thing in this story is that POCO wanted to DQ the fish before the Marlin Majic made it back to shore to tell their story. The next saddest thing is the extremely high level of douch baggery that I have encountered reading this thread. I am embarrased to call myself a fisherman if I am to be compared to the likes of some of the authors of these posts. The crew of the Marlin Majic introduced me to bill fishing and I caught my first, second, third......twelfth marlin from their center console. They may be loud, drunk, on a center console, but cheaters they are not. I believe their tournament track record speaks for itself.



aTm91 said:


> actually I am the owner, smart***...and I did make the money myself, if you paid attention in finance classes then making money on the stock market and real estate market was not that hard...and my deck hands are the chit and probably some of the most experienced fishermen in the world. Its amazing what you can learn when you just pay attention and dont just blab about stupid chit


aTm 91, wow you are amazing. I have only read a few paragraphs that you have been kind enough to share with the world and I have come to the conclusion that you are about as cool as cancer. The loneliest times for you must be fishing season and the hollidays, because no one would want to be around a person of your caliber. I would pay money not to fish with someone like you regardless of the size of the boat that you probably paid for with inheritance. Who gives you the right to tell someone what tournaments they should fish because of the size of their boat. You speak of your big boat, something tells me the most action your big boat has seen is a steamy man on man love scene streaming from your KVH satellite internet because a positive tournament record I doubt you have. But I bet when the owner comes in town you guys tear the Kingfish up huh. It is pretty difficult to come across as a douche when typing but congratulations.


----------



## Listo

PELAGICHITMAN said:


> You guys are funny! The amount of time that the fish slipped the gaff was probably close to 1 minute. The only thing that was 8 to 15 minutes was the fight itself. the actual distance of the fish from the boat was inside of 50 yds. A split second or a minute... these facts are irrelevant, it was a caught fish. Your eye witness accounts are inaccurate sir.


I don't know you but I would like to say good effort. You did your best out there but ran into a few problems. Chit happens. But, you showed all the "big boys" and spoiled little Daddys boys (one probably being this ATM91 guy) what a little hard work and determination can produce. It's tough out there fishing POCO in a 31 CC. You showed that you are definatly a contender out there. Good for you. You might want to get a new gaff man though? Get back out there and give it hell!!!!!!


----------



## country7

aTm91 gets my vote for DBOTY!! great thread, followed all weekend while at work and great job to marlin majic and TQS, sorry to hear about the DQ MM...


----------



## asaltweapon

*Embarrassed Aggie*

I don't need to to quote the original post, we all know to whom I am referring. As my wife often likes to say, " I threw up a little in my mouth" when I saw that user name attached to those comments and knew this person thinks he is an Aggie. Please change your user name not only here but in any place in any way any person on the face of this earth could associate you with me or any other person who not only received a formal education at Texas A&M but received an education on how an Aggie treats other people.

Yes, I will stop and help anyone in need of life and death assistance (or any assistance for that matter) , even him, but we will still not associate with each other. I pray to God that everyone here would do the same for me. Let's all remember "aFordable Fantasy" last year. I do cringe when I see a single outboard at Boomvang and that would not be my choice, but I am not resposible for those decisions.

If you want to fish "out of your leauge" you are entitled to do so. We (4 Aggies) fished two SKA tournaments this summer. We were the only sportfisher in both and the only comment I heard was "air conditioning.... thats not fair!" We had fun with you guys and I am sure glad you didn't treat us like Blinn JR College 91 is acting.

Again I apologize to all of you for someone I have never met....


----------



## Snap Draggin

Bill Fisher said:


> i'm pretty sure there's no cats or avets allowed........... :biggrin:


That's because everyone else would be at a disadvantage. :slimer:


----------



## notso

B-Sell;2891364 . The saddest thing in this story is that POCO wanted to DQ the fish before the Marlin Majic made it back to shore to tell their story. TE said:


> This is just not true. The tournament stayed very quiet on the subject until after the protest was presented and all parties were talked to and the decision was made by the committee. Radio chatter can't be controlled but none of that came from the tournament.


----------



## Bill Fisher

*ROTFLMAO!............*



Snap Draggin said:


> That's because everyone else would be at a disadvantage. :slimer:


yup!........ ya got that right!

them catters and avetters must be some sorta tough sumbiches!........

i mean, anyone that'd risk life-n-limb just to do a little fishing has gotta have set o'cojones like the beast o'bayonne............ (or the intelligence level of a garden slug :biggrin


----------



## Snap Draggin

Jealousy is a wasted emotion.


----------



## InfamousJ

Snap Draggin said:


> Jealousy is a wasted emotion.


can I borrow some marlin lures? I am going to get into marlin fishing...


----------



## Snap Draggin

You could just do like Brandon and hijack someone's lures.


----------



## Bill Fisher

InfamousJ said:


> can I borrow some marlin lures? I am going to get into marlin fishing...


you're welcome to the ballyhoo i used on my last trip that didn't get bit....... just pay shipping :biggrin:


----------



## mako

*Big Rock*

Things are shaking up in the Big Rock...

*No money to Big Rock competitors until*
*legal dispute is resolved, judge rules*​
BY CATHERINE KOZAK​









No money will be handed to any 2010 Big Rock Marlin Tournament competitors until a legal dispute about the prizes is resolved.

A lawsuit was filed Monday in Dare County Superior Court by Big Rock Foundation, Inc. in answer to a July 1 complaint filed by the owners of the Hatteras-based Citation, the charter boat that was disqualified from first place winnings of more than $1 million in the June contest because a mate lacked a fishing license when the fish was caught.

In its amended complaint and counterclaim, Big Rock asserts that the Citation crew was in violation of North Carolina fishing regulations as well as tournament rules when an 883-pound marlin was landed by mate Peter Wann.

Big Rock

Full Story:
http://islandfreepress.org/2010Arch...edInBigRockLocalCaptainsCriticizeDecison.html


----------



## HUNTFISH

asaltweapon said:


> I don't need to to quote the original post, we all know to whom I am referring. As my wife often likes to say, " I threw up a little in my mouth" when I saw that user name attached to those comments and knew this person thinks he is an Aggie. Please change your user name not only here but in any place in any way any person on the face of this earth could associate you with me or any other person who not only received a formal education at Texas A&M but received an education on how an Aggie treats other people.
> 
> Yes, I will stop and help anyone in need of life and death assistance (or any assistance for that matter) , even him, but we will still not associate with each other. I pray to God that everyone here would do the same for me. Let's all remember "aFordable Fantasy" last year. I do cringe when I see a single outboard at Boomvang and that would not be my choice, but I am not resposible for those decisions.
> 
> If you want to fish "out of your leauge" you are entitled to do so. We (4 Aggies) fished two SKA tournaments this summer. We were the only sportfisher in both and the only comment I heard was "air conditioning.... thats not fair!" We had fun with you guys and I am sure glad you didn't treat us like Blinn JR College 91 is acting.
> 
> Again I apologize to all of you for someone I have never met....


 aTm91 not an Aggie. If you people can't see that he is a troll you are blind. Class of 91 would not be 39 yrs old. I can't believe that so many people took the bait. He is just stirring the pot with multiple agendas.


----------



## InfamousJ

HUNTFISH said:


> aTm91 not an Aggie. If you people can't see that he is a troll you are blind. Class of 91 would not be 39 yrs old. I can't believe that so many people took the bait. He is just stirring the pot with multiple agendas.


maybe being an aggie and all, he put the year he started behind the atm? :biggrin:


----------



## Firetx12

asaltweapon said:


> I don't need to to quote the original post, we all know to whom I am referring. As my wife often likes to say, " I threw up a little in my mouth" when I saw that user name attached to those comments and knew this person thinks he is an Aggie. Please change your user name not only here but in any place in any way any person on the face of this earth could associate you with me or any other person who not only received a formal education at Texas A&M but received an education on how an Aggie treats other people.
> 
> Yes, I will stop and help anyone in need of life and death assistance (or any assistance for that matter) , even him, but we will still not associate with each other. I pray to God that everyone here would do the same for me. Let's all remember "aFordable Fantasy" last year. I do cringe when I see a single outboard at Boomvang and that would not be my choice, but I am not resposible for those decisions.
> 
> If you want to fish "out of your leauge" you are entitled to do so. We (4 Aggies) fished two SKA tournaments this summer. We were the only sportfisher in both and the only comment I heard was "air conditioning.... thats not fair!" We had fun with you guys and I am sure glad you didn't treat us like Blinn JR College 91 is acting.
> 
> Again I apologize to all of you for someone I have never met....


Great post! Thank you for that. The sad thing is that he acted like it would bother him to stop fishing to help another boat out. Can you imagine what the anglers on the La. Boat that pulled the 3 guys out of the gulf last summer felt? I'll bet that will be remembered by them as their most memorable "catch"'ever!

Gig 'em!!


----------



## InfamousJ

Bill Fisher said:


> you're welcome to the ballyhoo i used on my last trip that didn't get bit....... just pay shipping :biggrin:


are you for hire? how big is your boat? no catch no pay gurantee?


----------



## phorcys

*Can't believe*

I am new to this board and happened to stumble onto this thread.

Do the majority of you folks not work or you posting these messages on someone else's time(as at your job)


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Do you work? Are you posting on someone elses time?


----------



## piratelight

ive been out of pocket... missed this thread should i go back and read it or just let it go????


----------



## James Howell

Better get lunch delivered if you decide to read all of it.



piratelight said:


> ive been out of pocket... missed this thread should i go back and read it or just let it go????


----------



## Snap Draggin

phorcys said:


> I am new to this board


Loks like the collective IQ here just dropped a few points.


----------



## InfamousJ

phorcys said:


> I am new to this board and happened to stumble onto this thread.
> 
> Do the majority of you folks not work or you posting these messages on someone else's time(as at your job)


yep, all we do is fish and run our big boats... most of us are posting from our khv or suv or atv satellite


----------



## Bill Fisher

piratelight said:


> ive been out of pocket... missed this thread should i go back and read it or just let it go????


i laughed, i cried, it became a part of me........... :biggrin:

i'd save it fer a rainy day cuz it was mostly the same-'ol-same-'ol..........

you know,....... someone wanted to see if he could start a whizzin'-contest with getting wet himself

he was wrong


----------



## phorcys

*reply says it all*

Your replies say it all. I love it when someone has to answer a question with another question. Go back and watch Fox news for the " real" news.

A few of you who have posted to this thread had something of value to add. The majority needs to ask themselves why they waste so much time on-line.

I am leaving this thread now. I will tag back in a few days and see how much more time you have wasted on such a non-important issue.


----------



## InfamousJ

snappy, you got the report he needs to fill out?


----------



## CORNHUSKER

phorcys said:


> Your replies say it all. I love it when someone has to answer a question with another question. Go back and watch Fox news for the " real" news.
> 
> A few of you who have posted to this thread had something of value to add. The majority needs to ask themselves why they waste so much time on-line.
> 
> I am leaving this thread now. I will tag back in a few days and see how much more time you have wasted on such a non-important issue.


Green to ya, well said!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoshuaLO

phorcys said:


> Your replies say it all. I love it when someone has to answer a question with another question. Go back and watch Fox news for the " real" news.
> 
> A few of you who have posted to this thread had something of value to add. The majority needs to ask themselves why they waste so much time on-line.
> 
> I am leaving this thread now. I will tag back in a few days and see how much more time you have wasted on such a non-important issue.


Sounds like aTm91...is that you?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

JoshuaLO said:


> Sounds like aTm91...is that you?


Dang ! 9 poster caling out the 2 poster. Newbie on Newbie smack. I like it.

:biggrin:


----------



## Snap Draggin

phorcys said:


> Your replies say it all. I love it when someone has to answer a question with another question. Go back and watch Fox news for the " real" news.
> 
> A few of you who have posted to this thread had something of value to add. The majority needs to ask themselves why they waste so much time on-line.
> 
> I am leaving this thread now. I will tag back in a few days and see how much more time you have wasted on such a non-important issue.





InfamousJ said:


> snappy, you got the report he needs to fill out?


Why yes...yes I do.


----------



## rbritt

Sounds to me like the fish may have been gaffed prematurely if it was fought for only 8 minutes. Just because they are at the boat doesnt mean its time to stick them. I feel bad for the Marlin Majic team it think it would have been cool to see the Poco won by a CC. but I do believe the correct decision was made by the officials. We fished out of a 68 Viking but I would l never discount the ability of some of the fisherman here in Texas and their ability to catch big fish out of Center Consoles, it happens everyday along our coast when the seas allow.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux

titty bag whiney arsed dbag! 

good job on the report snappy!


----------



## big_zugie

so what boat does aTm91 own? id like to know the next tournament he fishes so i can go and drive circles around him in my CC

Shake and Bake


----------



## Snake

big_zugie said:


> so what boat does aTm91 own? id like to know the next tournament he fishes so i can go and drive circles around him in my CC
> 
> Shake and Bake


Although its not a CC I got the perfect boat for you...


----------



## big_zugie

Snake said:


> Although its not a CC I got the perfect boat for you...


yup thats what i need, i feel like i would be on whale wars with him trying to run me over or something bahaha.

you think we can get some out riggers set up on that thing ?


----------



## saltaholic

*.....*

...


Bayduck said:


> TeamJefe & atm91 use the same computer ?
> 
> Same ip


----------



## High Hopes

*Found a picture of atm91*

I think this is him?


----------



## gmoney

Funny stuff.


----------



## jackpotter

Person with Poco Invite got another boat at last minute (60 Hatteras). So we did our own Tourney. Not bad for first offshore trip!

http://gallery.me.com/jackapp#100134/MVI_0172&bgcolor=black


----------



## Last Dance

I sure would be grateful if you could e-mail a copy of my seavee at perdido, what an awesome photo! We look pretty small out from the rig, I just didn't know how small , since everything shrinks up out there. We livebaited Fri and that night ran to Diana-Hoover and live baited that day. We had a oceanic whitetip shark in the 250# range for our efforts there.Hit a weedline as we headed in early, boated 6 bull dolphin to 41# 2 wahoo to 45# and 2 blackfins. By the way we lost a yellowfin in the 140# range boatside, a real embarrasment as the gaf was missed. $40,000 pot swam away. Out of POC we burned exactly 410 gals. What a trip! And many thanks for the posts.My adress is [email protected] stay in touch, you sound like our kind of people, LastDance


----------

